# LRM MARCH 2006



## Guest (Jan 5, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Bowtie Connection - 3 OG Title winners featured


Georges 58 from Southside


One of Topo's caddy 2 door hardtops


Mike Lopez 67 The Devils Chariot.


there is a bad ass 51 Chevy pickup from Klique SD that is clean as hell.




all in all, great issue, and as usual there are too many non-lowrider related ads in there.


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

WHAT ELSE IS IN THAT ISSUE?


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Sounds like Klique's SD showing strong. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majesticsfl_@Jan 5 2006, 10:00 AM~4552729
> *WHAT ELSE IS IN THAT ISSUE?
> *



THERE IS A REALLY BAD TYPO ON PAGE 96.


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 5 2006, 09:04 AM~4552750
> *THERE IS A REALLY BAD TYPO ON PAGE 96.
> *


 :0 OH...OH... LIKE WHAT?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majesticsfl_@Jan 5 2006, 10:11 AM~4552784
> *:0 OH...OH... LIKE WHAT?
> *





> *"From the legendary '63 Impala, "Twilight Zone", to his two current '67 Impala fastbacks, each car is a standout."*




Twilight Zone is a 62.


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 5 2006, 09:27 AM~4552852
> *Twilight Zone is a 62.
> *


OH GOTTCHA... DAMN HOMIE IM GONNA START CALLING U DE PROOF-READER :biggrin:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

pictures


----------



## LaPiedad (Sep 15, 2005)

any pics for the groupies???


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2006)

i scanned the cover


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

> *there is a bad ass 51 Chevy pickup from Klique SD that is clean as hell.*


---------------------Is it the blue one??-----------------------


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.IMP_@Jan 5 2006, 11:52 AM~4553315
> *---------------------Is it the blue one??-----------------------
> *



yes


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

swweeet!! cant wait for this issue to come...thats got to be the first time a non lifted car without wire wheels ever got cover of lrm! nice


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

classic issue


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Jan 5 2006, 11:56 AM~4553354
> *classic issue
> *



i cant remember of another issue with 1 original car on the cover, let alone 3 of them. im sure there will be alot of people saying that those cars arent lowriders and there is that one guy who is going to cry because Bowtie Connection is on the cover AGAIN. BUT IT IS ALL WELL DESERVED.



but Im sure the crying will start sooner or later.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 5 2006, 09:50 AM~4553305
> *i scanned the cover
> *


SAY HOMIE BY ANY CHANCE IS THERE A 63 DROPTOP IMPALA FROM THE DALLAS TX. AREA IN THERE , THANKS IN ADVANCE .


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

ANY FROM NC? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jan 5 2006, 12:21 PM~4553537
> *SAY HOMIE BY ANY CHANCE IS THERE A  63 DROPTOP IMPALA FROM THE DALLAS TX. AREA IN THERE , THANKS IN ADVANCE .
> *



not a feature of one, no.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 5 2006, 10:24 AM~4553569
> *not a feature of one, no.
> *


THANKS !


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

> *yes *



--------------Cool, must be the homeboy Chato's truck...F'kn clean!------------


----------



## LaPiedad (Sep 15, 2005)

Is that a badazz cover or what. Thanks Tattoo 76.


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.IMP_@Jan 5 2006, 11:30 AM~4553964
> *--------------Cool, must be the homeboy Chato's truck...F'kn clean!------------
> *



Is this the truck?


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 5 2006, 08:50 AM~4553305
> *i scanned the cover
> 
> 
> ...


That is a bad azz cover with three bad azz cars that could easily have had the cover by themselves..........

I noticed that RR got his triple duece installed on the prvious issue, I wonder if it was in time for this feature..........Cant wait to see the issue........... First sweep in title history and every year one of those cars has competed, one of them has won OG TITLE. And I wouldnt be suprised if the rarest of them all, comes out strong next year to complete the trifecta..........


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Jan 5 2006, 02:50 PM~4555457
> *That is a bad azz cover with three bad azz cars that could easily have had the cover by themselves..........
> 
> I noticed that RR got his triple duece installed on the prvious issue, I wonder if it was in time for this feature..........Cant wait to see the issue........... First sweep in title history and every year one of those cars has competed, one of them has won OG TITLE.  And I wouldnt be suprised if the rarest of them all, comes out strong next year to complete the trifecta..........
> ...


 thanks for the props NP but all 3 cars are now in the retirement home never to be shown again


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Dang its the first week of Jan. and theres already a cover for March. I wouldnt think that I wouldnt see the cover on here tell like the 3rd week of Jan. The cover looks nice, very o.g. 

Any lowrider bikes in it?


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jan 5 2006, 04:56 PM~4556496
> *thanks for the props NP  but all 3 cars are now in the retirement home never to be shown again
> *


I learned when it comes to the BTC, never say never and never believe anything you are told that pertains to a show car or showing, lmao.......


:0 :0 :0


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

> *Is this the truck?*



---------------------That's the one I was thinking of.----------------------


----------



## LaPiedad (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Jan 5 2006, 07:19 PM~4556953
> *I learned when it comes to the BTC, never say never and never believe anything you are told that pertains to a show car or showing, lmao.......
> :0  :0  :0
> *



If it's true, I'm sure Harley Earl among the rest of us would be disappointed.


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaPiedad_@Jan 6 2006, 08:59 AM~4560338
> *If it's true,  I'm sure Harley Earl among the rest of us would be disappointed.
> *


Forgive my ignoranace please. I am not good with names of show cars or names of their owners, I can remember the individual cars decently though............Who is Mr. Earl?


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 5 2006, 10:15 AM~4553499
> *i cant remember of another issue with 1 original car on the cover, let alone 3 of them. im sure there will be alot of people saying that those cars arent lowriders and there is that one guy who is going to cry because Bowtie Connection is on the cover AGAIN. BUT IT IS ALL WELL DESERVED.
> but Im sure the crying will start sooner or later.
> *



why would someone say either of those things?? :dunno:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jan 5 2006, 05:56 PM~4556496
> *thanks for the props NP  but all 3 cars are now in the retirement home never to be shown again
> *



I am almost old enough to retire...can I reserve a room there too??  :biggrin:


----------



## LaPiedad (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Jan 6 2006, 10:39 AM~4560583
> *Forgive my ignoranace please.  I am not good with names of show cars or names of their owners, I can remember the individual cars decently though............Who is Mr. Earl?
> 
> *


Harley Earl was the Chief Designer for Chevrolet from 1927-1958 and a big influence on design till the early 60's.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Jan 6 2006, 12:41 PM~4560606
> *why would someone say either of those things?? :dunno:
> *



well, there was one member of LIL that has said them in the past. he also said that anthonys car would have never won anything if ralph wasnt his brother, but this one guy had a chip on his shoulder. but that guy has a honda, so it dont really matter anyway.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jan 5 2006, 05:56 PM~4556496
> *thanks for the props NP  but all 3 cars are now in the retirement home never to be shown again
> *



Don't say that!!! I have yet to see them up close. I just bought a new set of batteries for my digital camera!!!!!! Come on now!!! :happysad: 

I'll guess I have to buy this LRM issue!!! Or maybe the owners do private showings? These are just to nice to be put away. Fans of these cars(like me) really never get to appreciate them up close only in magazines and websites and some shows when we have time to go.  


Car restoration at it's finest!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 5 2006, 05:00 PM~4556526
> *Any lowrider bikes in it?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 5 2006, 08:58 AM~4552723
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Bowtie Connection - 3 OG Title winners featured
> Georges 58 from Southside
> ...


Thanks homie, thats now thats a lineup, looking forward to seeing it, but it will be about another 2-3 weeks before I get it.... :angry:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 5 2006, 07:00 PM~4556526
> *Dang its the first week of Jan. and theres already a cover for March. I wouldnt think that I wouldnt see the cover on here tell like the 3rd week of Jan. The cover looks nice, very o.g.
> 
> Any lowrider bikes in it?
> *


my car made it in lowrider mag for the first ever. its in march issue. we are a new club from atlanta. its street mentality cc. my buddy works for a warehouse that gets all the magazines before they hit the store.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Did anyone catch last month's typo on Large's car?

It said "Certified Gansta."


----------



## Virgin Surgeon (Dec 13, 2005)

that wasnt a typo 
that was plain stupidity


----------



## BgLoCoTe (Jul 20, 2004)

nice cover


----------



## Bonecrusher (Feb 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 5 2006, 11:15 AM~4553499
> *i cant remember of another issue with 1 original car on the cover, let alone 3 of them. im sure there will be alot of people saying that those cars arent lowriders and there is that one guy who is going to cry because Bowtie Connection is on the cover AGAIN. BUT IT IS ALL WELL DESERVED.
> but Im sure the crying will start sooner or later.
> *


VERY NICE COVER..... NEED MORE LIKE THAT. I BELIEVE THIS ISSUE IS GOING TO BE WORTH BUYING.


----------



## chicana (Jan 6, 2006)

daym that is a tyght cover....imma have to buy that issue :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

nice, looks like it'll be thicker than whats been coming out lately


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Jan 5 2006, 03:37 PM~4555366
> *Is this the truck?
> *



THAT TRUCK IS CLEAN... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 5 2006, 12:15 PM~4553499
> *i cant remember of another issue with 1 original car on the cover, let alone 3 of them. im sure there will be alot of people saying that those cars arent lowriders and there is that one guy who is going to cry because Bowtie Connection is on the cover AGAIN. BUT IT IS ALL WELL DESERVED.
> but Im sure the crying will start sooner or later.
> *


Whoever is hatin on Bowtie Connection is crazy, those cars are some of the cleanest well preserved rides out there, much props to those dudes, for sure.


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

First off, the og cars are super clean and definitely deserve the recognition. However, I will be one of the people to question why an all original car is on the cover of Lowrider. I'm not trying to hate on the cars, I just don't understand. LRM is the only magazine of our lifestyle that is widespread in availability and notoriety. Everyone and their mama's grandma already like clean, all original vehicles. LRM is suppose to get the "ugly stepsisters" into the limelight. By that I mean that LRM is the way that we can look at and appreciate the cars that mainstream America cares nothing about since they are perceived as "gangster" or "dirty mexican jumping jalopies". John Kennedy and the crew are all top dogs in our lifestyle. However, if they build a sixty eight camaro with a full roll cage and a huge hood scoop on the hood, I don't think it would belong on the cover of Lowrider Magazine. This is just my opinion, but I do not think (personally) that a fully stock (unbelievable) car should be the "flagship" of a magazine that is supposed to cater to lowriders.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jan 12 2006, 04:51 PM~4604013
> *Whoever is hatin on Bowtie Connection is crazy, those cars are some of the cleanest well preserved rides out there, much props to those dudes, for sure.
> *


IM SUPRISED HE HASNT BEEN IN THIS TOPIC TALKING SHIT ALREADY.




MAYBE HE IS OUT WORKING ON HIS PAPER MACHE SKILLES.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locomaz_@Jan 14 2006, 02:35 PM~4618901
> *First off, the og cars are super clean and definitely deserve the recognition. However, I will be one of the people to question why an all original car is on the cover of Lowrider. I'm not trying to hate on the cars, I just don't understand. LRM is the only magazine of our lifestyle that is widespread in availability and notoriety. Everyone and their mama's grandma already like clean, all original vehicles. LRM is suppose to get the "ugly stepsisters" into the limelight. By that I mean that LRM is the way that we can look at and appreciate the cars that mainstream America cares nothing about since they are perceived as "gangster" or "dirty mexican jumping jalopies". John Kennedy and the crew are all top dogs in our lifestyle. However, if they build a sixty eight camaro with a full roll cage and a huge hood scoop on the hood, I don't think it would belong on the cover of Lowrider Magazine. This is just my opinion, but I do not think (personally) that a fully stock (unbelievable) car should be the "flagship" of a magazine that is supposed to cater to lowriders.
> *



THE THING IS, JOHN AND HIS CREW BUILD TOP CLASS IMPALA'S, BOTH OG AND LOWRIDERS. HE DONT BUILD CAMARO'S, SO WHAT YOU ARE SAYING IS PRETTY MUCH JUST JIBBER JABBER.


BUT AT LEAST YOU ARENT HATING ON HIM LIKE YOU DID IN THE LIFESTYLE TOPIC.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Jan 5 2006, 09:56 AM~4553354
> *classic issue
> *


going to be a big seller....i bet that issue does better then ever


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Love that OG look.


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Page 39 - "Certified Ganster". Dumb.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 14 2006, 02:07 PM~4619381
> *THE THING IS, JOHN AND HIS CREW BUILD TOP CLASS IMPALA'S, BOTH OG AND LOWRIDERS. HE DONT BUILD CAMARO'S, SO WHAT YOU ARE SAYING IS PRETTY MUCH JUST JIBBER JABBER.
> BUT AT LEAST YOU ARENT HATING ON HIM LIKE YOU DID IN THE LIFESTYLE TOPIC.
> *


that was a bit of a stretch. the hypothetical mentioned is far fetched at best. since there is an all OG class at the shows, i see it as an appropriate type of vehcicle to feature. this cover might even get bob the classic car builder to take a look in this issue. maybe then they could see we arent building "dirty mexican jumping jalopies".


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

no disrespect to the cover cars at all but i have to agree that they should not be on the cover of a lowrider mag...


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jan 15 2006, 08:37 AM~4624597
> *no disrespect to the cover cars at all but i have to agree that they should not be on the cover of a lowrider mag...
> *


why not? 1st place all og winners, think thats good enough to get a cover, especially when all three are together on a cover. rather see that then some other questionable cars


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jan 15 2006, 10:37 AM~4624597
> *no disrespect to the cover cars at all but i have to agree that they should not be on the cover of a lowrider mag...
> *



its better than half of the shitty ass cover cars..................that are lowriders.


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

NO...they should not be on the cover, "stock" is not lowrider..

those cars are clean as they get, but you all know that those are not in any way lowrider...

shit i rather see a car with bolt ons on the cover then a stock car on the cover...jus my .02 cents..

oh and by the way, what past cars on the cover were shitty? :dunno:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

i know a few cars that were "suspect", but that's a matter of opinion. i dont know who's noticed, but stock classic with lots of options are becoming a big part of lowriding. not all og lowriders had a set of wires back in the day. i do see the side that says, "theyre just stock cars". im saying the magazine/tour has a class for them, so they are part of lowriding. especially since the guys who own/built them are lowriders themselves.

come on bolt ons? bolt on vs a well built car. again, rather see a nice car then some cars i do see or even a van or truck


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

i agree with OC58, the original class has been taking off alot in the last few years, i remember when i was younger you would almost never see an original at the shows, now its actually really competitive....and alot of the guys that grew up lowriding and custimizing their rides are now starting to lean towards the og look, i mean look at hot rodders, they have had the same trend in the last few years too.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jan 15 2006, 09:55 PM~4628469
> *oh and by the way,  what past cars on the cover were shitty? :dunno:
> *


IF I HAVE TO SIT HERE AND TYPE IT, THEN NO ONE IS GONNA GET IT.


THE ONES THAT DO WILL AGREE, THE ONES THAT DONT WILL CALL IT HATE.



AN OG CAR WITH HUBCAPS WILL ALWAYS BE A "BETTER" CAR THAN A BIGBODY CADDY 4 DOOR WITH HYDRAULICS AND $200 CHINA WIRES.




LOWRIDING STARTED WITH OG CARS ON STOCK HUBCAPS. THEN THEY WERE LOWERED. A CLASSIC IMPALA PLAYS MORE PART IN THE HISTORY OF LOWRIDING THAN ANY OTHER CAR EXCEPT A 39 CHEVY.



MY PERSONAL BELIEFS ARE THAT ALL LOWRIDERS SHOULD HAVE CUSTOM INTERIOR AND PAINT, BUT ITS NOT A PERFECT WORLD, AND I AM NOT GOD. SO THE RESPECT HAS TO BE DIVIDED EQUALLY, AND IF IT MEANS PUTTING 3 OG CHEVYS ON THE COVER OF A LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, WELL AT LEAST BE HAPPY ITS NOT A SHITTY ASS G-BODY WITH A WHITE VINYL TOP AND WHITE INTERIOR OR AN SUV.


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

cant we all get along :biggrin:


----------



## Big T (Sep 18, 2005)

man u guys should just get some honky tonk rims if u think thats lowrider..thats a sorry cover for the mag.somebody forgot the name of the magazine .......lowrider meens low right wtf... :twak:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

so if those 3 cars had wire wheels would they be lowriderS?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 15 2006, 11:19 PM~4629399
> *so if those 3 cars had wire wheels would they be lowriderS?
> *



CONSIDERING PEOPLE THINK THEIR $800 G-BODY WITH $200 CHINA WIRE WHEELS THINK THEY ARE "LIVING THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE", YES, IM SURE ALL THE IDIOTS WITH THE TYPE OF CAR MENTIONED ABOVE, WILL ARGUE THAT THEIR CAR IS A REAL LOWRIDER AND I WOULD GUESS THE SAME ASSHOLES WOULD ARGUE THAT THEIR CAR IS MORE WORTHY OF THE COVER THAN WHAT BTC PROVIDED FOR THE COVER.




OR WE COULD ALL JUST PAPER MACHE SOME HONDA CIVICS. :uh:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big T_@Jan 15 2006, 09:19 PM~4629393
> *man u guys should just get some honky tonk rims if u think thats lowrider..thats a sorry cover for the mag.somebody forgot the name of the magazine .......lowrider meens low right wtf... :twak:
> *



post what you roll


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

unfortunately some think that a certain rim or car makes something a lowrider. like jason mentioned, and i mentioned before, 56-72-88-96-100 spokes havent always been around. next one will say this is a lowrider :









umm, no


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 15 2006, 09:25 PM~4629442
> *CONSIDERING PEOPLE THINK THEIR $800 G-BODY WITH $200 CHINA WIRE WHEELS THINK THEY ARE "LIVING THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE", YES, IM SURE ALL THE IDIOTS WITH THE TYPE OF CAR MENTIONED ABOVE, WILL ARGUE THAT THEIR CAR IS A REAL LOWRIDER AND I WOULD GUESS THE SAME ASSHOLES WOULD ARGUE THAT THEIR CAR IS MORE WORTHY OF THE COVER THAN WHAT BTC PROVIDED FOR THE COVER.
> OR WE COULD ALL JUST PAPER MACHE SOME HONDA CIVICS.  :uh:
> *


no need to insult the folks that are just starting out .


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2006, 11:28 PM~4629467
> *no need to insult the folks that are just starting out .
> *



IM NOT....



IM TALKING SHIT TO THE ONES WHO HAVE CALLED THEMSELVES "LIVING THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE" ON THIS WEBSITE IN THE PAST.


THE SAME ONES WHO BRAG ABOUT "BEING IN THIS FOR 10 YEARS".


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 15 2006, 09:30 PM~4629489
> *IM NOT....
> IM TALKING SHIT TO THE ONES WHO HAVE CALLED THEMSELVES "LIVING THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE" ON THIS WEBSITE IN THE PAST.
> THE SAME ONES WHO BRAG ABOUT "BEING IN THIS FOR 10 YEARS".
> *


im just sayin, didn you start off with a 4dr caddy?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2006, 11:34 PM~4629511
> *im just sayin, didn you start off with a 4dr caddy?
> *



NO, I DIDNT START OFF WITH A 4 DOOR CADDY. 

IF YOU NEED A LIST OF MY PREVIOUS CARS, LET ME KNOW, I WILL PM THAT INFO TO YOU.


MY 3RD CAR EVER WAS A 65 IMPALA, THAT WAS IN 1995. I HAD A 1990 CADDY IN 99 I BOUGHT IT BECAUSE IT ONLY HAD UNDER 10K MILES AND I NEEDED A NICE DAILY. BUT I COULDNT STAND THE FACT THAT IT WAS A 4 DOOR. SO I BOUGHT A 2 DOOR.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

but back to the topic at hand.


I dont see whats wrong with John getting the cover with 3 og cars.



Last time I checked, he did win Lowrider of the year, BACK WHEN THAT MEANT SOMETHING, AND THEY ACTUALLY USED REAL CARS.



So whats wrong here with him getting the cover.


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

well i really thank all of you for the props 
everyone has an opinion but ... if you look in this issue we had alot of cars we had something to do with besides the ogs 
58 ht 
2 dr cadi 
2 67s 
and 3 ogs 
i have owned almost every type of lowrider 
heres is a list of the following cars i had as a lowrider..
62 rag -el greengo 
64 rag ss player 
numerous cadillacs 
4 le cabriolet cadillacs 
i have had every year impala you could think of 
58 rag 
59 rag 
60 rag 61,62,63,64, all rags 
and currently 56 rag and yes it will be a og , a 63 ht that will be cut 

as for the ogs give them there due ... more love was put in to building them by lowriders .. that most people would like to think .. and more money was spent on accessories alone than most would spend on there lowrider


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

Orange county: that van is more lowrider than those STOCK impalas on the cover..jus because its an impala dont mean it qualifys as a lowrider..

Mr. impala,if those cars had wires and an altered suspension yes they would be lowriders,even if they were on bags...

once agian no disresepct to the builders, those cars are bad but there not lowriders..........

my opinion..


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

then i guess we have HUGE difference of opinion. again, not saying its the definition of a lowrider (opinion), but they are the winners of shows the magazine is associated with. so they very well deserve recognition, and john, ray, mike, and the other owners deserve the credit that goes with those cars


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

Orangecounty:your right, the builders do deserve recognition for what they have built, jus not on the cover homie...


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Lowriding started off with bombs cruzing around on Lancers and Spinners hubcaps a chinga of years ago. Lowriding today is anything from hub caps to knock off style wires which are preffered by me and my carnales. My 1953 truck "Baby Blue Eyes" and my 1947 Fleetline "El Duran" from the movie "Mi Vida Loca" roll on OG and Cross Bar hubcaps. This cover on LRM is LONG OVER DUE. Again, love that OG look.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so if LRM went out to any classic car collector and took some pictures of their say, 57 hardtop and put it on the cover that would be acceptable to call it a lowrider?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 16 2006, 12:21 AM~4629933
> *so if LRM went out to any classic car collector and took some pictures of their say, 57 hardtop and put it on the cover that would be acceptable to call it a lowrider?
> *


dont any of you get the goddamn point.


Bowtie builds, has built, and will build the baddest lowriders there is, and set a new standard a few years back.


taking a picture at a local rod show of a 57 isnt the same as doing a feature on a guy who has one MORE TITLES than any other competitor. Just like when Joe Ray was on the history channel installing airbags on a new Chrysler 300, they didnt do that feature because it was some off the street guy, they did that because he is Joe Ray, just like they featured John because he is John. Rays 57 and 59 are 2 of the cleanest Chevys there is, I been to shows all over this country, lowriding, hot rodding, street rodding, super chevy, swap meets, etc etc etc, you name it I been there, and I have yet to see a car as clean as Rays 57, which actually used to be Ants car and he has had more cars in LRM than any 1 other person ever. SO dues have been paid. 


Get the fuck over it, or go accomplish more than he has. Either way, congrats to the BTC crew, and thanks.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

youre a trip bro. forreal LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 16 2006, 12:39 AM~4630113
> *youre a trip bro. forreal LOL
> *



i guess i could go and be like erics signature........





> *Tell someone the lies they seek, you're a liar who's liked.*





but i would rather be the asshole and tell the truth to the world, and argue with the ones who dont get it.





i just wonder what THE REAL OGCADDY, WOULD HAVE TO SAY.


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

OGCADI you are a hater homie!! hating at its finest..listen homie i know you have dreams, and its ok to dream but you got to give credit where credit is due and stop hating..facts speak for them self..does it really make you that mad that those cars got cover?? That white 57>>>>>>your life homie..


----------



## Big T (Sep 18, 2005)

ogcadi gave credit where its due,but the fact is what is a stock car doing on the cover..it should be inside before and after..and he is not hating that is just his opinion..


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

I think LRM along with JK is taking lowriding to the next level.LIKE IT OR NOT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MAN..THIS SHIT GOT OUT OF HAND.......



CONGRATS TO MR. KENNEDY... HIS WHOLE CREW....AND SOUTHSIDE C.C.



YOU SHOULD OF BLOCKED THE WHEELS WITH ALL THE TROPHIES ALL 3 CARS HAVE EARNED  MAYBE THAT WOULD SHUT THESE BITCHES UP!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

WHATS THE REAL OGCADDY GOT TO SAY....................





FUCK IT, I RETIRED ALONG ASS TIME AGO, I AINT GOT SHIT TO SAY. BUT CONGRATS TO JOHN, CONGRATS TO MY UNCLE MIKE, AND CONGRAT TO THE REST OF THE ONES INVOLVED.



IM BACK OUT, IM GOING BACK TO THE RETIREMENT HOME.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

*CONGRATS TO 57' FRED FOR MAKING THE COVER, I STILL THINK YOU GOT ROBBED IN THE PHOTOGRAPH! FRED SHOULD OF BEEN IN THE CENTER.LOL!* :biggrin: 

Seriously, Congrats to the John and the Bowtie Connection Crew, More than pleased to see these Concourse cars on the cover of LRM. Wish there was more OG Impalas/Belairs covered and featured in LRM. It doesnt get any better than that!


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

M. Cruz:How am i hating bro? i said those cars are badass, i just have my own opinion if they should be on the cover or not..they shouldn't...oh and about being mad, im not, jus stating my opinion like you guys..

Harbor area: why i gotta be bitch,jus because i dont agree with you on this one subject...now thats fucked up, thats the real hate right there..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 15 2006, 10:10 PM~4629308
> *IF I HAVE TO SIT HERE AND TYPE IT, THEN NO ONE IS GONNA GET IT.
> THE ONES THAT DO WILL AGREE, THE ONES THAT DONT WILL CALL IT HATE.
> AN OG CAR WITH HUBCAPS WILL ALWAYS BE A "BETTER" CAR THAN A BIGBODY CADDY 4 DOOR WITH HYDRAULICS AND $200 CHINA WIRES.
> ...





i agree with all this. classic chevys are an icon of lowriding, you cant question it. most who have had these cars as lowriders have probably had one in og form and that doesnt make the builders/owners any less of a lowrider. they go hand in hand, i love old chevys and i like lowriders. i was into chevys before i got into lowriders, but when i was old enough to get a car, i put the 2 together. i can appreciate both as they are. i dont believe any mag would put anything other than og chevys on the cover as any other car isnt as 'well thought of' in the lowrider community, not to mention they were built by Bowtie Connection. they build bad rides plain and simple.

and when i think of lowriders, yea, i think of custom crushed velour interiors and paint. cars of the 70's. thats the roots of it. 


AND, at least its not a shitty g body with china wheels or an SUV on the cover :uh:


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

> *AN OG CAR WITH HUBCAPS WILL ALWAYS BE A "BETTER" CAR THAN A BIGBODY CADDY 4 DOOR WITH HYDRAULICS AND $200 CHINA WIRES.*




---Those OG tires and OG hubcaps cost way more than those $200 "Fakedaytons"!


--------------------Congrats on the cover and keep it "OG"-----------------------


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jan 14 2006, 07:35 PM~4621688
> *Page 39 - "Certified Ganster". Dumb.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.IMP_@Jan 16 2006, 02:15 PM~4633302
> *---Those OG tires and OG hubcaps cost way more than those $200 "Fakedaytons"!
> --------------------Congrats on the cover and keep it "OG"-----------------------
> *


:biggrin: 

Preach on brother!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Bottom line they are bad ass cars NO they are NOT lowriders but if the LRM tour has a catergory to showcase these cars then not giving them ther props or recognition would be a shame. LRM decided to put them on the cover and I bet this will be a great selling issue LRM is slipping a little Truckin magazine is now the number one selling newsstand automotive magazine with LRM at number 2 I don't think they like that and would like to get back on top and with all the publicity and debates it helps do that plus its a bad ass issue with a 2dr big body a bad ass 58 ht a nice 67 owned by a legend of lowriding what more to you fuckers want lol


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 16 2006, 03:02 PM~4634181
> *Bottom line they are bad ass cars NO they are NOT lowriders but if the LRM tour has a catergory to showcase these cars then not giving them ther props or recognition would be a shame. LRM decided to put them on the cover and I bet this will be a great selling issue LRM is slipping a little Truckin magazine is now the number one selling newsstand automotive magazine with LRM at number 2 I don't think they like that and would like to get back on top and with all the publicity and debates it helps do that plus its a bad ass issue with a 2dr big body a bad ass 58 ht a nice 67 owned by a legend of lowriding what more to you fuckers want lol
> *




premium sportway to start makin 5.20's again :biggrin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

thats one thing that i think we can all agree on, those cars are badd ass regardless...the builders deserve alot credit for they have accomplished over the years...


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

Congratulations to Bowtie Connection for keeping it real!

LRM made the right decision with the new cover!!

The LRM Bowtie issue kicks ass....


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jan 15 2006, 09:05 PM~4629247
> *i know a few cars that were "suspect", but that's a matter of opinion. i dont know who's noticed, but stock classic with lots of options are becoming a big part of lowriding. not all og lowriders had a set of wires back in the day. i do see the side that says, "theyre just stock cars". im saying the magazine/tour has a class for them, so they are part of lowriding. especially since the guys who own/built them are lowriders themselves.
> 
> come on bolt ons? bolt on vs a well built car. again, rather see a nice car then some cars i do see or even a van or truck
> *


My problem is not that they don't have wires...or even juice. My problem is that they are not low at all. There might be an "OG" class at shows, but they are still not lowriders. You could go to any car show or super chevy show and see an all original car. Lowrider shows are supposed to cater to us. We are not even welcome to most other shows. My point is, we should acknoweledge that there are nice cars out there. However, that does not mean that they need to be on the cover of our magazine.


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 14 2006, 02:07 PM~4619381
> *THE THING IS, JOHN AND HIS CREW BUILD TOP CLASS IMPALA'S, BOTH OG AND LOWRIDERS. HE DONT BUILD CAMARO'S, SO WHAT YOU ARE SAYING IS PRETTY MUCH JUST JIBBER JABBER.
> BUT AT LEAST YOU ARENT HATING ON HIM LIKE YOU DID IN THE LIFESTYLE TOPIC.
> *


First off, I don't "hate" on anyone. I know that he doesn't build camaros. It was a metaphor. What I was showing is just because a car, any car, is super nice does not mean it belongs on the cover of "LOWRIDER". If a car is worthy of cover status just because it is clean with options, then just call the magazine "IMPALAS".


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 15 2006, 10:36 PM~4630090
> *dont any of you get the goddamn point.
> Bowtie builds, has built, and will build the baddest lowriders there is, and set a new standard a few years back.
> taking a picture at a local rod show of a 57 isnt the same as doing a feature on a guy who has one MORE TITLES than any other competitor. Just like when Joe Ray was on the history channel installing airbags on a new Chrysler 300, they didnt do that feature because it was some off the street guy, they did that because he is Joe Ray, just like they featured John because he is John. Rays 57 and 59 are 2 of the cleanest Chevys there is, I been to shows all over this country, lowriding, hot rodding, street rodding, super chevy, swap meets, etc etc etc, you name it I been there, and I have yet to see a car as clean as Rays 57, which actually used to be Ants car and he has had more cars in LRM than any 1 other person ever. SO dues have been paid.
> ...


So, if John went out and built a monster truck with every available option he should get cover because he built SS Player a few years back? If a car is not low, it is not a lowrider, period. This is self explanatory. Listen, those cars are immaculate!!! But, an offroading magazine would never put them on the cover. So, why would a lowrider magazine?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locomaz_@Jan 17 2006, 12:34 PM~4640087
> *My problem is not that they don't have wires...or even juice. My problem is that they are not low at all. There might be an "OG" class at shows, but they are still not lowriders. You could go to any car show or super chevy show and see an all original car. Lowrider shows are supposed to cater to us. We are not even welcome to most other shows. My point is, we should acknoweledge that there are nice cars out there. However, that does not mean that they need to be on the cover of our magazine.
> *


Why is it a problem with seeing the icon cars of Lowriding of the cover in their preservated state? I dont see any problem with this as matter of fact Lowrider should of been doing this years ago. I would enjoy reading a feature on an OG Impala/Belair once a month in LRM.  If its too big of a problem, you should go and start your own magazine.


----------



## ANDYOUTHOUGHT (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locomaz_@Jan 17 2006, 12:34 PM~4640087
> *My problem is not that they don't have wires...or even juice. My problem is that they are not low at all. There might be an "OG" class at shows, but they are still not lowriders. You could go to any car show or super chevy show and see an all original car. Lowrider shows are supposed to cater to us. We are not even welcome to most other shows. My point is, we should acknoweledge that there are nice cars out there. However, that does not mean that they need to be on the cover of our magazine.
> *





> _Originally posted by locomaz_@Jan 17 2006, 12:37 PM~4640108
> *First off, I don't "hate" on anyone. I know that he doesn't build camaros. It was a metaphor. What I was showing is just because a car, any car, is super nice does not mean it belongs on the cover of "LOWRIDER". If a car is worthy of cover status just because it is clean with options, then just call the magazine "IMPALAS".
> *







> _Originally posted by locomaz_@Jan 17 2006, 12:44 PM~4640148
> *So, if John went out and built a monster truck with every available option he should get cover because he built SS Player a few years back? If a car is not low, it is not a lowrider, period. This is self explanatory. Listen, those cars are immaculate!!! But, an offroading magazine would never put them on the cover. So, why would a lowrider magazine?
> *





CHEVROLETS ARE THE MOST PROMINATE CAR TURNED INTO LOWRIDERS. THEY HAVE BEEN SINCE THE 60'S AND THEY ARE AS PROMINATE AS EVER. A MONSTER TRUCK WOULDNT FALL INTO THAT CATEGORY. I GUESS ITS SAFE TO SAY, IF YOU DONT LIKE IT, DONT BUY IT, GO BACK TO MINI TRUCKING.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

either you like it or you dont. i can't see how anyone can argue against the direct association of classic impalas/bel airs and lowriding, the existing classes in the shows that makes a direct association between "og" and the magazine, and the direct association of the owners/builders along with the previously mentioned and the magazine. throw in the fact of that is how some people cruised them back in the day and you might not have a valid arguement with many people. funny people trying to make a point with John building mini trucks, high riders or what have you. not even a valid arguement, but oh well, life goes on.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

So I went through this whole topic with my jefito,who by the way has been in lowrider game for a lllooonnnggg time.He is 68 yo,built his first lowrider in 1956 in East LA and flew the PLAYBOYS of EAST LA(established1956)plaque.I showed him the cover of LRM and asked him if he thinks that the cars were lowriders and he had one things to say:

Thats the way we got them(original)back in the day,and they stayed that way for a long time because we were tight on funds,but were we lowriders none the less!

That comes from a true OG!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

i just wana say one thing I LOVE THIS ISSUE CAUSE IM IN IT.AND I DONT GIVE A FUCK IF ITS A GBODY,ALL I KNOW THAT IM IN IT


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 17 2006, 02:02 PM~4640585
> *i just wana say one thing I LOVE THIS ISSUE CAUSE IM IN IT.AND I DONT GIVE A FUCK IF ITS A GBODY,ALL I KNOW THAT IM IN IT
> *


:roflmao: And there you have it, words from the man himself!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2006)

Good thing I don't own a G Body, Notorious wouldn't like me


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 17 2006, 02:36 PM~4640837
> *Good thing I don't own a G Body, Notorious wouldn't like me
> *


:roflmao: Not true if its painted by Candy Factory, Pintstriped by Walt, rollin 5.20s, arts and crafts in the trunk, Bob and sons interior, and Plaqued in the back. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 17 2006, 02:41 PM~4640859
> *:roflmao: Not true if its painted by Candy Factory, Pintstriped by Walt, rollin 5.20s, arts and crafts in the trunk, Bob and sons interior, and Plaqued in the back. :biggrin:
> *



YEAH THEN IT WOULD BE A LOWRIDER.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 17 2006, 02:43 PM~4640871
> *YEAH THEN IT WOULD BE A LOWRIDER.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 15 2006, 10:30 PM~4629489
> *IM NOT....
> IM TALKING SHIT TO THE ONES WHO HAVE CALLED THEMSELVES "LIVING THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE" ON THIS WEBSITE IN THE PAST.
> THE SAME ONES WHO BRAG ABOUT "BEING IN THIS FOR 10 YEARS".
> *



:biggrin: 

As far as the OG cars being on the cover. I agree they are not Lowriders, but it shows a different aspect of Lowriding, history, and a tribute to a builder (John K) With this, I believe it was appropriate, and relevant. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 17 2006, 01:43 PM~4640871
> *YEAH THEN IT WOULD BE A LOWRIDER.
> *



:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 17 2006, 01:41 PM~4640859
> *What if it has a Dinsmore?? Does that make it a Lowrider??
> *



No it doesn't


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 17 2006, 03:06 PM~4641017
> *No it doesn't
> *


:uh: 

at least it will guide you into that direction. :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 5 2006, 07:58 AM~4552723
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Bowtie Connection - 3 OG Title winners featured
> Georges 58 from Southside
> ...


cant forget about that tight 40 Chevy 4 door.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 17 2006, 03:10 PM~4641051
> *:uh:
> 
> at least it will guide you into that direction. :biggrin:
> *



YES, THAT WILL DIRECT THE LOST RIDERS IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION, BUT A MAN WILL NEVER ASK DIRECTIONS.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2006)

So did we ever figure out if they are Lowriders or not??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaPiedad (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 16 2006, 02:11 PM~4634260
> *premium sportway to start makin 5.20's again :biggrin:
> *


sad to say that wont happen. I spoke with the guy who owns the mold and he said they wouldnt be making them anymore.  

staying on the topic....I'll take the 57, 58, or 59, im not picky. :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

MAD PROPS TO NENE FOR DOING THA THANG WITH G-BODYS. PLUS THERE CLEAN.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 17 2006, 12:02 PM~4640585
> *i just wana say one thing I LOVE THIS ISSUE CAUSE IM IN IT.AND I DONT GIVE A FUCK IF ITS A GBODY,ALL I KNOW THAT IM IN IT
> *


congrats nene you are lucky they can see the car in front of you :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

DON'T WANT TO STIR UP THIS MAD CONVERSATION AGAIN, BUT WHAT IS THE TRUE MEANING OF A LOWRIDER?BEING A BALLER,HAVING YOUR RIDE TRAILERED TO AN EVENT,EVEN THOU ITS IN YOUR OWN HOOD(I'VE SEEN IT DONE)TO ME THE WORD LOWRIDER DOSEN'T HAVE A PREFERENCE, BE CHEVY ,FORD OR EVEN A DODGE, HAVING SPOKES OR HUBCAPS, BAGS OR HYDROS, ITS ALL PREFERENCE, WHAT EVER TRIPS YOUR TRIGGER, YEA ,SUM CLUBS WOULD LIKE ALL THIER MEMBERS TO HAVE CANDY PAINT JOBS , INTERIOR DONE BY CERTAIN PEOPLE, CHROME UNDIES AND CERTAIN TIRES,FOR ONE TO TALK SMACK ON PEOPLES JUST CAUSE THEY DO THIER RYDE A CERTAIN WAY, A DIFFERENT WAY, OUT OF THE "NORM",THATS JUST STRAIGHT BEING A HATER, THATS MY .02'S....BTW SUM OF THE O.G ISSUES OF L.R.M HAD OLD SCHOOL RYDES....WITH HUBCAPS ON THEM, AND YES ,THAT TO ME IS AN AUTHENTIC LOWRIDER :thumbsup:


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

A customized car whose springs have been shortened so that the chassis rides close to the ground, often equipped with hydraulic lifts that can be controlled by the driver: “a 1964 Chevrolet Impala low rider belonging to Clemente Fuentes, who can make the car rock and wobble like a conga dancer” (Edmund Newton). 
A person who drives such a car


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ES MAS ,THIS TOPIC WAS TALKED OR SHOULD I SAY WRITTEN UP IN AN OLD ISSUE OF L.R.M ,HOMIE HAD A CLEAN 63 IMPALA,THINK IT WAS GOLDEN BROWN WITH O.G HUBS AND 5:20S,SAID THAT HE HAD A HARD TIME GETTING INTO A CLUB(IT SAID THAT AT THE TIME YOU HAD TO HAVE EITHER CRAGERS OR TRU-SPOKES AND LIFTS)DAMM, WOULD SHOW U THE ISSUE ,BUT THIER REMODELING THE HOUSE,AND I CAN'T GET TO MY MAGS,MAYBE BIG POPPA OR SOMEONE CAN HELP WITH THIS?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

That is definately a classic cover!
Nice work!
:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

DIFFERENT LOLOS...BACK IN THE DAYS.. WHERE THE SHIT STARTED FROM.......


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

lol Little Pigs


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

1st issue I've bought in over a year, and probably only the 2nd or 3rd I've bought in the last FEW years. To me it is that good. Best issue in a long time IMO.....

I like ALL ORIGINAL cars more than lowriders these days. I grew up in a house that had several national winning 1st place cars in its class and I know the time, patience, and money it takes to restore a car EXACTLY as it was when it came off the assembly line. Much props to the BTC on those cars............


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 15 2006, 11:10 PM~4629308
> *IF I HAVE TO SIT HERE AND TYPE IT, THEN NO ONE IS GONNA GET IT.
> THE ONES THAT DO WILL AGREE, THE ONES THAT DONT WILL CALL IT HATE.
> AN OG CAR WITH HUBCAPS WILL ALWAYS BE A "BETTER" CAR THAN A BIGBODY CADDY 4 DOOR WITH HYDRAULICS AND $200 CHINA WIRES.
> ...


You need to calm down and have a jager bomb before you have a stroke and someone else has to finish your ride. :0 I know just the person to pick if that were needed LMAO. 
I say you should buy a car and build it EXACTLY the way it should not be built, IMO. That would be a very interesting "lowrider." :biggrin: An example of "how not to build a lowrider. :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by majesticsfl_@Jan 5 2006, 08:00 AM~4552729
> *WHAT ELSE IS IN THAT ISSUE?
> *



Our vert cutty from my miami chapter, but since its a gbody. u know no one can mention that. :uh:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THE OL'SCKOOL PIC OF THE HYNA ON DEVILS CHARIOT IS HELLA FINE!!!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 18 2006, 10:34 PM~4653945
> *THE OL'SCKOOL PIC OF THE HYNA ON DEVILS CHARIOT IS HELLA FINE!!!!!!
> *


O YEAH!!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jan 15 2006, 08:28 PM~4629466
> *unfortunately some think that a certain rim or car makes something a lowrider. like jason mentioned, and i mentioned before, 56-72-88-96-100 spokes havent  always been around. next one will say this is a lowrider :
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

what i though was funny was the editors letter, "out of touch", i think ralph is out of touch. hes goin on and on about rims and then he talks about puttin 24"s on a caprice or a big boddy! what is that all about, that aint lowriding! so to all you complaining about the ogs, yes they are the cleanest ogs, yes they are not "lowriders", but I would shure as hell rather see a clean ass og on the cover than a big boddy on 24s! :thumbsup:


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 17 2006, 11:05 AM~4640292
> *CHEVROLETS ARE THE MOST PROMINATE CAR TURNED INTO LOWRIDERS. THEY HAVE BEEN SINCE THE 60'S AND THEY ARE AS PROMINATE AS EVER. A MONSTER TRUCK WOULDNT FALL INTO THAT CATEGORY. I GUESS ITS SAFE TO SAY, IF YOU DONT LIKE IT, DONT BUY IT, GO BACK TO MINI TRUCKING.
> *


You don't know what a metaphor is, do you?

Then again, you bring up a point. MiniTruckin' would never put a bone stock truck on the cover of their magazine. Why not? Because that is not what the magazine is about. They might feature a brand new stock mini just to show what it looks like, but it wouldn't get the cover. Again, Hot Rod magazine or Street Rodder magazine would never put a bone stock car on their cover. Why? Because they cater to a specific niche in the automotive environment. 

So, why doesn't LRM do the same? They are suppose to show us that "niche" that is "lowriders". Every auto magazine has a certain car that started the look. But, none of the others would make the cover out of one. I would rather see that Aerostar on the cover, than a bone stock car. Who hasn't seen a super clean stock car? I have, and I appreciate them. But, being clean does not mean that you can be on the cover of any magazine.


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 17 2006, 06:19 PM~4643775
> *DON'T WANT TO STIR UP THIS MAD CONVERSATION AGAIN, BUT WHAT IS THE TRUE MEANING OF A LOWRIDER?BEING A BALLER,HAVING YOUR RIDE TRAILERED TO AN EVENT,EVEN THOU ITS IN YOUR OWN HOOD(I'VE SEEN IT DONE)TO ME THE WORD LOWRIDER DOSEN'T HAVE A PREFERENCE, BE CHEVY ,FORD OR EVEN A DODGE, HAVING SPOKES OR HUBCAPS, BAGS OR HYDROS, ITS ALL PREFERENCE, WHAT EVER TRIPS YOUR TRIGGER, YEA ,SUM CLUBS WOULD LIKE ALL THIER MEMBERS TO HAVE CANDY PAINT JOBS , INTERIOR DONE BY CERTAIN PEOPLE, CHROME UNDIES AND CERTAIN TIRES,FOR ONE TO TALK SMACK ON PEOPLES JUST CAUSE THEY DO THIER RYDE A CERTAIN WAY, A DIFFERENT WAY, OUT OF THE "NORM",THATS JUST STRAIGHT BEING A HATER, THATS MY .02'S....BTW SUM OF THE O.G ISSUES OF L.R.M HAD OLD SCHOOL RYDES....WITH HUBCAPS ON THEM, AND YES ,THAT TO ME IS AN AUTHENTIC LOWRIDER :thumbsup:
> *


I agree with this. And, the car on the og cover has been lowered, making it a traditional lowrider. That's all I'm saying. The three ogs are immaculate. However they are not lowered at all. I think a big spread in the og section is where the cars belonged.


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 17 2006, 06:39 PM~4644006
> *DIFFERENT LOLOS...BACK IN THE DAYS.. WHERE THE SHIT STARTED FROM.......
> *



Exactly. Now you've got alot of these guys saying that it has to be a certain car, paint, interior, or whatever. I think the ones that do that are missing the point. And, they're usually the biggest jerks. "Oh, it's a Ford...who cares about the stance, spokes, whitewalls, flake, patterns, velvet... it's not a lowrider."


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WESTCOASTER_@Jan 20 2006, 01:55 AM~4663590
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


all i wanna know how is this not a lowrider..
whats not lowrider about it? 

post your opinions....


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jan 20 2006, 01:32 PM~4667343
> *all i wanna know how is this not a lowrider..
> whats not lowrider about it?
> 
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. FUCK OFF. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


THIS IS MY TOPIC, I CAN SAY WHAT I WANT. :uh: :uh:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

man, back to the name calling agian.. i thought you guys were lowrider experts talkin bout how a stock impala is more lowrider than g body or a van...

tell me how?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

give it up you cant win against the "big dogs"


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 21 2006, 02:17 PM~4674139
> *give it up you cant win against the "big dogs"
> *


i'm curious, are you speaking to mr. 76 or to mr caddy


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

this topic is funny, im glad i made it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Jan 21 2006, 03:23 PM~4674721
> *i'm curious, are you speaking to mr. 76 or to mr caddy
> *


IT WAS DIRECTED TO ANYONE IN PARTICULAR. JUST A GENERAL STATEMENT FOLKS THINK THEY MAKE UP THE RULES ARM CHAIR CRITICS WANT TO TELL PEOPLE WHAT TO RIDE WHEN THEY ARENT RIDING MUCH THEMSELF :0 WITH THE EXCEPTION OF SOME OCCASIONAL DICK


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 21 2006, 05:38 PM~4674795
> *IT WAS DIRECTED TO ANYONE IN PARTICULAR. JUST A GENERAL STATEMENT FOLKS THINK THEY MAKE UP THE RULES ARM CHAIR CRITICS WANT TO TELL PEOPLE WHAT TO RIDE WHEN THEY ARENT RIDING MUCH THEMSELF  :0 WITH THE EXCEPTION OF SOME OCCASIONAL DICK
> *


 :uh: FUCK OFF BITCH! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 21 2006, 05:38 PM~4674795
> *IT WAS DIRECTED TO ANYONE IN PARTICULAR. JUST A GENERAL STATEMENT FOLKS THINK THEY MAKE UP THE RULES ARM CHAIR CRITICS WANT TO TELL PEOPLE WHAT TO RIDE WHEN THEY ARENT RIDING MUCH THEMSELF  :0 WITH THE EXCEPTION OF SOME OCCASIONAL DICK
> *



thats funny too.


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

hey, no one answerewd my question yet...fools talking hella shit..

Lone Star: i got no chance agianst the big boys right now, i only have a street 64,full frame restoration coming soon lowrider style tho, a cadi and box caprice...but i dont have a bone stock impala so i might not get cover on LRM.....


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 5 2006, 10:15 AM~4553499
> *i cant remember of another issue with 1 original car on the cover, let alone 3 of them. im sure there will be alot of people saying that those cars arent lowriders and there is that one guy who is going to cry because Bowtie Connection is on the cover AGAIN. BUT IT IS ALL WELL DESERVED.
> but Im sure the crying will start sooner or later.
> *



BOWTIE... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

AND CANT FORGET ABOUT THE TOVARS WITH A BOMB THERE WORKING ON...



MAN THERE IS ALWAYS GONNA BE HATE ..AND CRYING ABOUT SOMETHING FUKN STUPID ...THOSE 3 FUKN CARS DESERVE TO BE ON THE COVER ''LOCO''1 ST TIME ALL 3 CARS PLACE 1 2 3 IN SWEEPSTAKES AND NOW THE GREEN 59 IS OG OF THE YEAR !!! SO IF YOU DONT KNOW NOW U KNOW...IF YOU DONT LIKE WUT YOU SEE BUILD SOMETHING BETTER OR INCASE A NICE OG....PEOPLE CRYED ABOUT UCE HAVING A MAG FOR THEM CUZ THEY DESERVED IT AND NOW THERE GONNA BITCH CUZ OF BOWTIE HAVING 3 CARS ON THE COVER !!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 21 2006, 09:59 PM~4677163
> *BOWTIE... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> AND CANT FORGET ABOUT THE TOVARS WITH A BOMB THERE WORKING ON...
> ...


Preaching again? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 21 2006, 10:59 PM~4677163
> *BOWTIE... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> AND CANT FORGET ABOUT THE TOVARS WITH A BOMB THERE WORKING ON...
> ...


i dont think tis is an issue against bowtie, the issue is 3 og cars on the cover of lowrider mag.some people dont consider og cars lowriders by definition. are they part of the lowrider lifestyle most definately are they lowrider cars by definition i guess it depends who you ask. one thing is for sure NOBODY builds em better than john but JOHN IS NOT THE ISSUE. if theese cars were built by lets say marios in pomona, the same people would be dissagreeing but the people defending them would be from the mario camp.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

theyre beautiful cars but they aint lowriders. but thats better than the bullshit "in the box thinking lowriders"


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Jan 22 2006, 01:09 AM~4678155
> *i dont think tis is an issue against bowtie, the issue is 3 og cars on the cover of lowrider mag.some people dont consider og cars lowriders by definition. are they part of the lowrider lifestyle most definately are they lowrider cars by definition i guess it depends who you ask. one thing is for sure NOBODY builds em better than john but JOHN IS NOT THE ISSUE. if theese cars were built by lets say marios in pomona,  the same people would be dissagreeing but the people defending  them would be from the mario camp.
> *


 He means you (HUEY) are from the BOWTIE CAMP...... :0


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

I rearly buy LRM anymore, but I got this one quick.
I look at it mostly as a tribute type issue. Witch can be cool ( like in this case ).

John K. has been building badass LOWRIDERS for alot of years and has created a global lowrider/car restoration business. DAMMN, making a high paying career out of building cars, thats fukn lowrider inovation.

LRM olny f- up with that lowrod. They should have saved Certified Gangster for this issue. I personally saw that car at BTC and it is sickist.

Now the main reason for buying the issue. DEVIL'S CHARIOT has been around for a little while and has been featured in another mag but with following the theme of BTC, it is cool to see inLRM. IMO the best layout LRM has had since the 70's.

So if you have problems with the og cars on the cover, think of it as a theme or tribute issue and it's better then seeing a lowrod with 24's or a hummer que-no.


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

but fuk those that try to tell others some shit that if their car is not painted or on certain tires they should put that shit in the garbage
Most of the time they are just repeating some shit they hear somewhere else like a slogan or a t-shirt que-no. :0 :0 :0


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue Demon_@Jan 22 2006, 04:18 AM~4678536
> *but fuk those that try to tell others some shit that if their car is not painted or on certain tires they should put that shit in the garbage
> Most of the time they are just repeating some shit they hear somewhere else like a slogan or a t-shirt que-no. :0  :0  :0
> *


fo real ive seen 3 or 4 cars thatve been repeated overtime. also i can see a lot of club favoritism

i say they should do a non uce,lifestyle,majestics, or rollerz only feature.

or do a Solo Riders issue


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

DUKES, VIEJITOS, THESE ARE SUM CLUBS THAT ,I DON'T KNOW IF I CAN STATE, I THINK STARTED WITH O.G RIDES BACK INTHE DAYS,THEY DIDN'T HAVE HYDRAULICS,BUT A SHIT LOAD OF BRICKS IN THE BACK TO LOWER THE RIDE,NO SPOKES ,BUT HUB CAPS AND BIG GANGSTA WHITES,EVOLUTION TAKES PLACE THEN YOU HAVE TRU-SPOKES AND THE FIRST LIFTS,AND SO ON,MY .02'S


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 22 2006, 03:30 PM~4680679
> *DUKES, VIEJITOS, THESE ARE SUM CLUBS THAT ,I DON'T KNOW IF I CAN STATE, I THINK STARTED WITH O.G RIDES BACK INTHE DAYS,THEY DIDN'T HAVE HYDRAULICS,BUT A SHIT LOAD OF BRICKS IN THE BACK TO LOWER THE RIDE,NO SPOKES ,BUT HUB CAPS AND BIG GANGSTA WHITES,EVOLUTION TAKES PLACE THEN YOU HAVE TRU-SPOKES AND THE FIRST LIFTS,AND SO ON,MY .02'S
> *


Me and my homie were sitting at a stop light and you rode by us, your car sounds like a bomb, that 66 is nice and clean. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SO THIS MEANS THESE ARE JUST ORDINARY RIDES TOO..


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 22 2006, 03:34 PM~4680700
> *SO THIS MEANS THESE ARE JUST ORDINARY RIDES TOO..
> *



I can see alot of cars in that pic, that deserve to be on the cover of ANY LOWRIDER magazine.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BY THE WAY, THESE ARE FROM THE CLUB CALLED HUNTINGTON BEACH GAVACHOS,AND THIER RIDES ARE REALLY BAD ASS FOR BEING ORDINARY....


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 5 2006, 09:27 AM~4552852
> *Twilight Zone is a 62.
> *





> * to his two current '67 Impala fastbacks, each car is a standout."
> *


Wait, since when are Impala SPORT COUPE'S called Fastbacks?!

As far as the cover it's nice to see the classic cars on the cover, however they aren't really lowriders now are they? With that in mind I believe lowrider people enjoy the classic cars as well, not to mention the fact that their is an OG class as well in lowrider shows too, and for that matter traditional lowriders are built around a stock Impala to begin with . I'm torn between this one and I'm somewhat in the middle of the road when it comes to weather or not a stock restoration should be on the cover, EVEN IF it was built by BTC with their amazing track record of previous cars. However, locomaz has a good point, go ahead and try to put a lowrider with spokes, juice, cust stereo, etc on something like Super Chevy or Popular Hot Rodding. It's not going to happen, why? Because it's not a stock ride, nor does it have 500hp with gaudy steel wheel and big ass slicks and it doesn't fit the genre of cars it's with. I have no problem with the classic stock rides(Impalas and Bel-Air's) being in LRM, but I am unsure if they should be on the cover of the magazine. The only real complaint I have is that there is a skantly clad woman on the cover with the three all original cars, it doesn't work at all, no model, or even one dressed with era specific cloting would've been more appropiate.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stradale_@Jan 22 2006, 04:25 PM~4680965
> *Wait, since when are Impala SPORT COUPE'S called Fastbacks?!
> 
> As far as the cover it's nice to see the classic cars on the cover, however they aren't really lowriders now are they? With that in mind I believe lowrider people enjoy the classic cars as well, not to mention the fact that their is an OG class as well in lowrider shows too, and for that matter traditional lowriders are built around a stock Impala to begin with . I'm torn between this one and I'm somewhat in the middle of the road when it comes to weather or not a stock restoration should be on the cover, EVEN IF it was built by BTC with their amazing track record of previous cars. However, locomaz has a good point, go ahead and try to put  a lowrider with spokes, juice, cust stereo, etc on  something like Super Chevy or Popular Hot Rodding. It's not going to happen, why? Because it's not a stock ride, nor does it have 500hp with gaudy steel wheel and big ass slicks and it doesn't fit the genre of cars it's with. I have no problem with the stock rides being in LRM, but I am unsure if they should be on the cover of the magazine. The only real complaint I have is that there is a skantly clad woman on the cover with the three all original cars, it doesn't work at all, no model, or even one dressed with era specific cloting would've been more appropiate.
> *



wow............

well, to answer question #1. Fastbacks are sport coupes. On certain years Impala's. Thats common knowledge that you obviously dont have. Any 67 or 68 Impala Sport Coupe is considered a "Fast Back" its the Custom and Caprice that ISNT a "Fast Back". I guess either you know, or you dont know, but if you dont know, dont reply. :uh: 

As far as Super Chevy mag goes, thats not a magazine for Stock cars, nor is Popular Hotrodding. And you just kinda contradicted yourself, you said Super Chevy was for stock cars, but the next sentence you said "500hp with gaudy steel wheel and big ass slicks" which is it??? Stock or 500hp with steel wheels?????????


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

GLAD TO SEE TATTOO76 IS FEELING BETTER..... :biggrin: 




I guess either you know, or you dont know, but if you dont know, dont reply


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 22 2006, 04:39 PM~4681027
> * GLAD TO SEE TATTOO76 IS FEELING BETTER..... :biggrin:
> I guess either you know, or you dont know, but if you dont know, dont reply
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Nah, Im not feeling better, but right now, I just cant feel anything.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

example of a Fast Back.



my 67.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 22 2006, 02:34 PM~4681007
> *wow............
> 
> well, to answer question #1. Fastbacks are sport coupes. On certain years Impala's. Thats common knowledge that you obviously dont have. Any 67 or 68 Impala Sport Coupe is considered a "Fast Back" its the Custom and Caprice that ISNT a "Fast Back". I guess either you know, or you dont know, but if you dont know, dont reply.  :uh:
> ...



man dont try with them big j they dont shyt ...like talking to a fukn wall.. u tell them once and they say whaaaa...but its still not a lowrider...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

QUOTE(Alizee @ Jan 22 2006, 01:09 AM) 
i dont think tis is an issue against bowtie, the issue is 3 og cars on the cover of lowrider mag.some people dont consider og cars lowriders by definition. are they part of the lowrider lifestyle most definately are they lowrider cars by definition i guess it depends who you ask. one thing is for sure NOBODY builds em better than john but JOHN IS NOT THE ISSUE. if theese cars were built by lets say marios in pomona, the same people would be dissagreeing but the people defending them would be from the mario camp.








> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 22 2006, 02:42 AM~4678386
> *He means you (HUEY) are from the BOWTIE CAMP...... :0
> *



thats right manny...but then again anyone who deserve to be on the cover will be on the cover no matter who it is ...btc..south side...elite ..lifestyle....r.o....premeier ..los angeles ..majestics...and uce ..and who like uce they had a mag ded to them and wut did peeps do ..just like now bitch...

waddup manny...


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 22 2006, 04:10 PM~4681665
> *QUOTE(Alizee @ Jan 22 2006, 01:09 AM)
> i dont think tis is an issue against bowtie, the issue is 3 og cars on the cover of lowrider mag.some people dont consider og cars lowriders by definition. are they part of the lowrider lifestyle most definately are they lowrider cars by definition i guess it depends who you ask. one thing is for sure NOBODY builds em better than john but JOHN IS NOT THE ISSUE. if theese cars were built by lets say marios in pomona,  the same people would be dissagreeing but the people defending  them would be from the mario camp.
> thats right manny...but then again anyone who deserve to be on the cover will be on the cover no matter who it is ...btc..south side...elite ..lifestyle....r.o....premeier ..los angeles  ..majestics...and uce ..and who like uce they had a mag ded to them and wut did peeps do ..just like now bitch...
> ...


i see a fault in this does it mean theyre gonna throw stock G bodies, caprices, fleetwoods and Lincolns on the cover


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

if bowtie biulds one they will.....


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jan 22 2006, 04:17 PM~4681731
> *if bowtie biulds one they will.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

put this on the cover its og :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jan 22 2006, 06:14 PM~4681700
> *i see a fault in this does it mean theyre gonna throw stock G bodies, caprices, fleetwoods and Lincolns on the cover
> *



maybe a 1965 Rivi.


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 22 2006, 03:34 PM~4681007
> *wow............
> 
> well, to answer question #1. Fastbacks are sport coupes. On certain years Impala's. Thats common knowledge that you obviously dont have. Any 67 or 68 Impala Sport Coupe is considered a "Fast Back" its the Custom and Caprice that ISNT a "Fast Back". I guess either you know, or you dont know, but if you dont know, dont reply.  :uh:
> ...


Please, I'll respond to any post that's in regards to me. :uh: Forgive my lack of interest and knowledge in post 66 Full-Size cars, I didn't know they changed it from Sport Coupes to Fast-Backs, probably because I don't devote that much interest in them. That is not to say I don't like them, I'm just as insterested in pre-67's. I'm not afraid to admit my lack of knowledge in something unlike some people who just don't say shit when you call them out. 

As far as Super Chevy is concerned, they do have stock rides, but it's not busting in every issue. There was an issue that had a 57 Chevy Bel-Air in one of my issues I had/have. I remember this one particuarly because it was gorgeous and about 5 miles away from where I live. I was giving examples, Tatoo. As in there is stock Rides in Super Chevy, and 500 hp cars in Popular Hot Rodding. I didn't contradict myself, I just didn't convey a clear message. If you're trying to make me look bad you'll have to try harder. :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stradale_@Jan 22 2006, 06:41 PM~4681921
> *Please, I'll respond to any post that's in regards to me.  :uh: Forgive my lack of interest and knowledge in post 66 Full-Size cars, I didn't know they changed it from Sport Coupes to Fast-Backs, probably because I don't devote that much interest in them. That is not to say I don't like them, I'm just as insterested in pre-67's. I'm not afraid to admit my lack of knowledge in something unlike some people who just don't say shit when you call them out.
> 
> As far as Super Chevy is concerned, they do have stock rides, but it's not busting in every issue. There was an issue that had a 57 Chevy Bel-Air in one of my issues I had/have. I remember this one particuarly because it was gorgeous and about 5 miles away from where I live. I was giving examples, Tatoo. As in there is stock Rides in Super Chevy, and 500 hp cars in Popular Hot Rodding. I didn't contradict myself, I just didn't convey a clear message. If your trying to make me look bad you'll have to try harder.  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *



eitherway, knowledge or not, posting INCORRECT replies is pretty much a waste of time.



> *to his two current '67 Impala fastbacks, each car is a standout."*





> _Originally posted by Stradale_@Jan 22 2006, 04:25 PM~4680965
> *Wait, since when are Impala SPORT COUPE'S called Fastbacks?!
> *



Its funny, how you tried to argue a point, then came back with the response like you didnt care because you only have knowledge of "pre-67" cars. But if you dont have knowledge, dont reply with an incorrect answer. Pretty simple terms aint it.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jan 22 2006, 04:17 PM~4681731
> *if bowtie biulds one they will.....
> *



or if you can build something better ??? or worth building they may put it on the cover ....


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 22 2006, 07:02 PM~4682090
> *or if you can build something better ??? or worth building they may put it on the cover ....
> 
> 
> *



"If you build it, they will come" take pictures and do a feature.



I guess you could be like some certain person who have had their car featured, keep calling certain people at LRM asking over and over and over for them to do a feature, until the get tired of the crying and feature the car.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 22 2006, 06:07 PM~4681628
> *man dont try with them big j they dont shyt ...like talking to a fukn wall.. u tell them once and they say  whaaaa...but its still not a lowrider...
> 
> 
> *



Yep your right. LIL is funny like that though.


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

OH I am pissed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just bought the new issue and I was a little upset to say the least after reading it. 7 paragraphs dedicated to three cars. And barring the first two pages that were very close to the cover pix, the 57 had two pages of pix and the 58 and 59 had one page each of pix. These cars are so rare and beautiful, they truely deserved 4 pages to each car mininum!!!!!!!!!!! With atleast 7 paragraphs a car. I will get over it, of course. I guess I was just hoping for more. I think more pix and detail could have been alotted to Ceritfied Gangster as well. In the last year or so, I would say the best pix and detailed feature had to be Sundance.

Ok maybe not pissed but definetly dissappointed.........Regardless though a nice issue with lots of BAD AZZ cars. Oh and I think they were rather conservative in the values they assigned to the og cars. Two out of three of the cars are over 6 figure vehicles easily and one is very close.........

And as nice as these three OG cars are, I cant wait for RR to debut one of his other rags, that has been in the BTC family for quite awhile......


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

im building a 64 ss now frame up so we'll see how that turns out,but at far as making cover thats not what i ride for....


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 22 2006, 05:49 PM~4681991
> *eitherway, knowledge or not, posting INCORRECT replies is pretty much a  waste of time.
> Its funny, how you tried to argue a point, then came back with the response like you didnt care because you only have knowledge of "pre-67" cars. But if you dont have knowledge, dont reply with an incorrect answer. Pretty simple terms aint it.
> *



Funny? I don't think it's funny, I think it's admitting that I'm wrong when someone said my info was incorrect. We learn something new all the time, and I learned in 67 Chevy started calling their Imp two doors Fastbacks instead of SportCoupes. What damage was done to LiL by me saying that? I thought we are here to learn more about lowriders? Anyways, I assumed Chevrolet continued calling them Sport Coupes, they almost never change anything when it comes to their cars so yeah. I also never said I didn't care either.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stradale_@Jan 22 2006, 07:49 PM~4682398
> *Funny? I don't think it's funny,  I think it's admitting that I'm wrong when someone said my info was incorrect. We learn something new all the time, and I learned in 67 Chevy started calling their Imp two doors Fastbacks instead of SportCoupes.  What damage was done to LiL by me saying that? I thought we are here to learn more about lowriders? Anyways, I assumed Chevrolet continued calling them Sport Coupes, they almost never change anything when it comes to their cars so yeah. I also never said I didn't care either.
> *



its cool man, no one is mad.


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jan 22 2006, 04:17 PM~4681731
> *if bowtie biulds one they will.....
> *


lol that will never happen


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

bro i respect you guys and what you biuld, those cars are badass that are on the cover jus like everything else that comes out that shop...

i jus dont think that they should be on the cover,jus my personnal opinion you know...

no disrespect intended...people on here sometimes take shit to the heart and forget that everyone doesn't always agree all time...


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jan 22 2006, 07:08 PM~4682899
> *bro i respect you guys and what you biuld, those cars are badass that are on the cover jus like everything else that comes out that shop...
> 
> i jus dont think that they should be on the cover,jus my personnal opinion you know...
> ...



i am in no way upset with any one for their opinions thats what makes things interesting at times .. all in all the cars deserve all that they have gotten and whats done is done :biggrin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jan 22 2006, 07:23 PM~4682969
> *i am in no way upset with any one  for their opinions  thats what makes things interesting at times  .. all in all the cars deserve all that they have gotten  and whats done is done  :biggrin:
> *


lets leave it at that...it is what it is... :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jan 22 2006, 04:14 PM~4681700
> *i see a fault in this does it mean theyre gonna throw stock G bodies, caprices, fleetwoods and Lincolns on the cover
> *


maybe in about 30 years when they are the new collector cars.


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majesticsfl_@Jan 5 2006, 08:00 AM~4552729
> *WHAT ELSE IS IN THAT ISSUE?
> *


big wheel adds :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2006)

> *orange juiced Posted Today, 01:07 AM
> QUOTE(majesticsfl @ Jan 5 2006, 08:00 AM)
> WHAT ELSE IS IN THAT ISSUE?
> 
> ...


almost every other page i hate all those ads


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orange juiced_@Jan 23 2006, 01:07 AM~4684873
> *big wheel adds :biggrin:
> *


you know thats the only way they can keep the magizine going :roflmao:


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 22 2006, 02:34 PM~4681007
> *wow............
> 
> well, to answer question #1. Fastbacks are sport coupes. On certain years Impala's. Thats common knowledge that you obviously dont have. Any 67 or 68 Impala Sport Coupe is considered a "Fast Back" its the Custom and Caprice that ISNT a "Fast Back". I guess either you know, or you dont know, but if you dont know, dont reply.  :uh:
> ...


So, is LRM a magazine for "stock" cars? Or, is it for LOWRIDERS? You are giving every possible reason for these cars to be on the cover. History, who made them, what they've won, how clean they are, and on and on... However, you can not deny that these are totally stock cars. With that being said, why should a stock car be on the cover of a "custom" car magazine?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locomaz_@Jan 23 2006, 04:47 PM~4687910
> *So, is LRM a magazine for "stock" cars? Or, is it for LOWRIDERS? You are giving every possible reason for these cars to be on the cover. History, who made them, what they've won, how clean they are, and on and on... However, you can not deny that these are totally stock cars. With that being said, why should a stock car be on the cover of a "custom" car magazine?
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locomaz_@Jan 23 2006, 02:47 PM~4687910
> *So, is LRM a magazine for "stock" cars? Or, is it for LOWRIDERS? You are giving every possible reason for these cars to be on the cover. History, who made them, what they've won, how clean they are, and on and on... However, you can not deny that these are totally stock cars. With that being said, why should a stock car be on the cover of a "custom" car magazine?
> *


seems like you have the answers in front of you already. plus what is custom? having hydraulics? changing a header panel? non-factory issued interior or tires? maybe adding accessories to a supposed stock car? even if you included the definition of custom to include altering the physical body/suspension of a car; the magazine doesn't have the word on the cover. so who says it is not "correct" to include these cars, and include these cars inside, outside, centerfold or wherever they please?


----------



## 1337 (Jan 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orange juiced_@Jan 23 2006, 01:07 AM~4684873
> *big wheel adds :biggrin:
> *


WORD 
I GIVe BOwT13 [email protected] ProP5 0N THI3R SH1T IN +h3 [email protected] Bu+ DamN Im +IR3d 0f 5E31NG r1m$ [email protected] Ju$T D0nt 83L0NG 1n +HERe!!! L3t$ c0MP4Re how M4Ny [email protected]$ J00 53E 0n W1re5 IN +H$ m49 +O ONe5 wI+H DU85.... J3EZ. 1 would [email protected]+HEr R34d 5+re3T cu$+Om5!


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 23 2006, 03:02 PM~4687984
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Right back at cha' homeboy.


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jan 23 2006, 03:26 PM~4688153
> *seems like you have the answers in front of you already. plus what is custom? having hydraulics? changing a header panel? non-factory issued interior or tires? maybe adding accessories to a supposed stock car? even if you included the definition of custom to include altering the physical body/suspension of a car; the magazine doesn't have the word on the cover. so who says it is not "correct" to include these cars, and include these cars inside, outside, centerfold or wherever they please?
> *


Custom means to be customized. If you go out today and buy (for example) a brand new Lincoln, and have it come with every available option, that does not make it custom. However, if you do something to it that alters it's factory form, then that is different. Wheels, stance, paint, interior, whatever... that is the meaning of custom. That is why these cars are not custom, they are exactly as they would have came from the factory. Again, I'm not trying to "hate" on the cars, or JK. I'm just trying to illustrate that these cars are not custom or lowriders. I wished JK would make a few flawless lowriders out of them (it definitely wouldn't be hard). Then, they are truly worthy of being on the cover of LRM.


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jan 23 2006, 03:26 PM~4688153
> *seems like you have the answers in front of you already. plus what is custom? having hydraulics? changing a header panel? non-factory issued interior or tires? maybe adding accessories to a supposed stock car? even if you included the definition of custom to include altering the physical body/suspension of a car; the magazine doesn't have the word on the cover. so who says it is not "correct" to include these cars, and include these cars inside, outside, centerfold or wherever they please?
> *



Yeah, I believe the word is "LOWRIDER".


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

hey locomaz, how about you simply just quit being such a snotty ass prick.


or you could build a car, or even buy a car worth mentioning. but seriously, you are really starting to sound like a girl with these fuckin questions about what "custom" is.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 23 2006, 07:19 PM~4689771
> *hey locomaz, how about you simply just quit being such a snotty ass prick.
> or you could build a car, or even buy a car worth mentioning. but seriously, you are really starting to sound like a girl with these fuckin questions about what "custom" is.
> *


 :0


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 23 2006, 07:19 PM~4689771
> *hey locomaz, how about you simply just quit being such a snotty ass prick.
> or you could build a car, or even buy a car worth mentioning. but seriously, you are really starting to sound like a girl with these fuckin questions about what "custom" is.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

ok ok ok.............this is ridiculous. The three cars on the cover are not lowriders PERIOD. They are three super clean ORIGINAL cars. Anyone who argues that point, well uh I dont know what to say.....................

But here is the thing girls in bikinis or little clothing are not Lowriders either but yet they find their way on every cover of every lowrider style magazine, and they are just because you see girls in that apparel at all lowrider shows. So if you see it at a show and I am not just saying as the black sheep in the crowd, then it is just in being on or in the magazine. And there has been issues in the past that only had cars in the background and all different style of cars from ford probes to nissan sentras to pickup trucks. I think the cover is more dedicated to girls then it is to having a lowrider on it. I wonder if the saying dont judge a book by its cover was coined from a very similar situation to this. The point is it doesnt matter if they are original cars for several reasons:

1) The cars in this form are everyones dream starting point for making a lowrider. They are in their original form of which I would prefer to buy a car in its original form as opposed to buying someone elses lowrider, so that I can make it my own lowrider and hopefully not have to worry about other peoples quality of work or lack of. 

2) At the Lowrider Magazine car shows they have an original class. And it does not stop there, they even have a sweepstakes class for original cars. Therefore lowrider magazine is being consistent with their decisions. And I cant remember a lowrider magazine show I have attended where I did not see atleast several all original cars.

So anyone who does not think these cars have a right to be on the magazine, should also protest all LRM shows untill they reduce the classes, including sweepstakes to only include cars that are lowrider by definition. That being said they better protest bicycles, motorcycles etc etc.......

And for anyone that believes that the three cars are lowriders and not Original cars, then they better start protesting that these cars should have won Lowrider of the Year, because you would be hard pressed to find any flaws on these cars and you would have a difficult time finding anything that you could add to them to make them better.

Bottom line they are not lowriders, but they are three BAD AZZ cars in their purest form. And anyone should be proud that these cars were featured in a lowrider publication, because they were built by lowriders and for lowriders, even if they ar not lowriders. It in affect is giving lowriders respect saying that, lowrider standards are so high that when some lowrider people build original cars they do it in such high detail that it would probably place very high at any car genre show if not win them. And when you see some guy that doesnt appreciate lowriders looking at this issue, you tell them, the team that built those cars, are lowriders and have built more lowriders then most cities have lowriders, and have done them so well they have won the Lowrider of the Year award as well as numerous other lowrider awards. Then ask them to show you examples of the top builders in their genre of cars attempts to build lowriders, we already saw Boyds 59, lol...........


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

Well said!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

I cant believe I started this topic to give props to someone who I consider a friend and also a leader in the industry he is in. 

Anyone who has ever set foot in Bowtie Connection or even Johns office can cleary see the goals he has accomplished. The point has been made the cars arent lowriders, John knows it, we all know it. But when you win at a lowrider show, you have won, case closed.



There is more going on under one roof than anywhere else period. You got Mike Lopez wrenching, Fuzzy working, Topo converting caddys, Freddy doing upholstery, and all the rest of the crew working to make the cars the best they can be.



But, its not like I can sit here and type any response that will make everyone happy. The ones that understand will agree, the rest just dont get it.


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

is there anything in that issue on a show called scrape by the lake?


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locomaz_@Jan 23 2006, 06:30 PM~4689360
> *Yeah, I believe the word is "LOWRIDER".
> *


that can mean the builder themselves, and John is a lowrider  anyways, had a similar discussion with someone about this earlier. just beating a dead elephant now


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:  HERE....THERES SOME 'LOWRIDERS' TO SHUT YOU THE FUCK UP....


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 22 2006, 05:10 PM~4681665
> *QUOTE(Alizee @ Jan 22 2006, 01:09 AM)
> i dont think tis is an issue against bowtie, the issue is 3 og cars on the cover of lowrider mag.some people dont consider og cars lowriders by definition. are they part of the lowrider lifestyle most definately are they lowrider cars by definition i guess it depends who you ask. one thing is for sure NOBODY builds em better than john but JOHN IS NOT THE ISSUE. if theese cars were built by lets say marios in pomona,  the same people would be dissagreeing but the people defending  them would be from the mario camp.
> thats right manny...but then again anyone who deserve to be on the cover will be on the cover no matter who it is ...btc..south side...elite ..lifestyle....r.o....premeier ..los angeles  ..majestics...and uce ..and who like uce they had a mag ded to them and wut did peeps do ..just like now bitch...
> ...



It's PREMIER
:twak: :twak: 

$5 fine next meeting :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

Damn, I was tripping for a minute. It looked like the 57 had flared fenders, cuz the 58 bumper kit was there... whew :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 21 2006, 04:38 PM~4674795
> *IT WAS DIRECTED TO ANYONE IN PARTICULAR. JUST A GENERAL STATEMENT FOLKS THINK THEY MAKE UP THE RULES ARM CHAIR CRITICS WANT TO TELL PEOPLE WHAT TO RIDE WHEN THEY ARENT RIDING MUCH THEMSELF  :0 WITH THE EXCEPTION OF SOME OCCASIONAL DICK
> *



take a look up underneath that foe. it don't stop. cleanest mutha fucka in park :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

What shows are covered in this issue?

(Sorry if this was already mentioned, but I didn't feel like sorting through 11 pages of arguments over rim ads.) TIA


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 24 2006, 11:14 AM~4693132
> *Damn, I was tripping for a minute. It looked like the 57 had flared fenders, cuz the 58 bumper kit was there... whew :0  :0
> *


ha ha I saw that too.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 24 2006, 09:14 AM~4693132
> *Damn, I was tripping for a minute. It looked like the 57 had flared fenders, cuz the 58 bumper kit was there... whew :0  :0
> *


LOL...yeah took me a minute to figure out why that didn't look right. :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 24 2006, 11:18 AM~4693153
> *take a look up underneath that foe. it don't stop. cleanest mutha fucka in park :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL.....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1337_@Jan 23 2006, 04:40 PM~4688197
> *WORD
> I GIVe BOwT13 [email protected] ProP5 0N THI3R SH1T IN +h3 [email protected] Bu+ DamN Im +IR3d 0f 5E31NG r1m$ [email protected] Ju$T D0nt 83L0NG 1n +HERe!!! L3t$ c0MP4Re how M4Ny [email protected]$ J00 53E 0n W1re5 IN +H$ m49 +O ONe5 wI+H DU85.... J3EZ. 1 would [email protected]+HEr R34d 5+re3T cu$+Om5!
> *



damn, how long did it take u to type that? :uh:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 24 2006, 11:21 AM~4694261
> *damn, how long did it take u to type that? :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: IT MUST BE A NEW STYLE OF TYPING E-BONICS :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locomaz_@Jan 23 2006, 08:30 PM~4689360
> *Yeah, I believe the word is "LOWRIDER".
> *



do you even own one? :uh: 


or building one? :uh: 


or having one built? :uh: 






or are you just riding some import truck?????????? :uh:


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 24 2006, 09:11 PM~4698172
> *do you even own one?  :uh:
> or building one?  :uh:
> or having one built?  :uh:
> ...



Do you have an IQ over 10? :uh: 
Are you as much a jerk in real life as you are on here? :uh: 
Do you have the ability to hold a mature conversation with someone who disagrees with you? :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 24 2006, 09:19 AM~4693160
> *What shows are covered in this issue?
> 
> (Sorry if this was already mentioned, but I didn't feel like sorting through 11 pages of arguments over rim ads.)  TIA
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jan 24 2006, 12:02 AM~4691839
> *that can mean the builder themselves, and John is a lowrider   anyways, had a similar discussion with someone about this earlier. just beating a dead elephant now
> *


I agree with that, it can mean the person. However, a person being a lowrider at heart (even a legend) does not mean that all of their non lowrider cars should be on the cover.


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jan 24 2006, 12:02 AM~4691839
> *that can mean the builder themselves, and John is a lowrider   anyways, had a similar discussion with someone about this earlier. just beating a dead elephant now
> *


One more thing about this. If it is true that it is about the person, then why would it matter what kind/brand of car one is rolling? I am the only person in my two state area that is an "old school" lowrider at heart. Yes, I do have a truck. It was given to me by my grandfather when I was sixteen and it holds alot of value to me. Now, since it is not an "old school" chevy, some people on here want to incenuate that I am not a lowrider...whatever. If I have to be the world's biggest jerk and have the car that everyone else says I have to have to be a "lowrider", then I don't want anything to do with it.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locomaz_@Jan 23 2006, 04:47 PM~4687910
> * With that being said, why should a stock car be on the cover of a "custom" car magazine?
> *


BECAUSE LRM HAS A "STOCK" CLASS, AND THEY WON, THAT'S WHY YOU DUMB FUCK.

:uh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locomaz_@Jan 25 2006, 10:44 AM~4700850
> *Do you have an IQ over 10? :uh:
> Are you as much a jerk in real life as you are on here?  :uh:
> Do you have the ability to hold a mature conversation with someone who disagrees with you?  :uh:
> *


IT SEAMS THAT YOUR "RELIGIOUS" BACKGROUND MAKES YOU WANT TO PREACH OVER AND OVER. BUT LIKE MOST, YOU DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT THE FUCK YOU ARE PREACHING ABOUT.



AND LIKE I ALREADY SAID, MY IDEA FOR MAKING THIS TOPIC WAS TO CONGRADULATE A COUPLE OF FRIENDS.


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Jan 25 2006, 09:10 AM~4700985
> *BECAUSE LRM HAS A "STOCK" CLASS, AND THEY WON, THAT'S WHY YOU DUMB FUCK.
> 
> :uh:
> *


That was mature, good job.


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 25 2006, 09:27 AM~4701070
> *IT SEAMS THAT YOUR "RELIGIOUS" BACKGROUND MAKES YOU WANT TO PREACH OVER AND OVER. BUT LIKE MOST, YOU DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT THE FUCK YOU ARE PREACHING ABOUT.
> AND LIKE I ALREADY SAID, MY IDEA FOR MAKING THIS TOPIC WAS TO CONGRADULATE A COUPLE OF FRIENDS.
> *


Fine, I congratulate them too. So, because I'm (maturely) voicing my opinion, that makes it preaching? All you know how to do is cuss out people that don't agree with you. I don't know you from the man in the moon. I don't have a beef with you. However, you making it out like I don't have a right to the first ammendment makes you out to be a jerk. Plain and simple. I never brought "religion" up, why did you have to?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

so if the cars hadn't been the product of a well known lowrider, and they were some Barrett Jackson cars, would it still be alright to be on the cover?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

some people are out right annoying.


locomaz, its funny, you seem to be a hater hands down. just like when you said you "had no respect" for lifestyle cc because you had "read somewhere" that some families had been broken up over their club, but you dont know anyone from the club, never met any of them, and didnt know if that story was even true or not, but you still decided to go on and on about how it was wrong, blah blah blah. it sounds like you got a problem with the big named people in lowriding, maybe because you dont have what it takes to get to the top. 


either way, you never answered my question, do you even have a car, a lowrider, an original, or even anything being built right now???


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 25 2006, 10:02 AM~4701249
> *so if the cars hadn't been the product of a well known lowrider, and they were some Barrett Jackson cars, would it still be alright to be on the cover?
> *



My point exactly. It seems that some of these guys want people to get cover because of their past lowriders.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locomaz_@Jan 25 2006, 12:08 PM~4701289
> *My point exactly. It seems that some of these guys want people to get cover because of their past lowriders.
> *



what have you accomplished????


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locomaz_@Jan 25 2006, 10:08 AM~4701289
> *My point exactly. It seems that some of these guys want people to get cover because of their past lowriders.
> *


the only reason they are on there is because bowtie built them,its seems to me that bowtie should just join together with LRM.they even made a new class for certified gangster "excellence award"


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 25 2006, 10:07 AM~4701286
> *some people are out right annoying.
> locomaz, its funny, you seem to be a hater hands down. just like when you said you "had no respect" for lifestyle cc because you had "read somewhere" that some families had been broken up over their club, but you dont know anyone from the club, never met any of them, and didnt know if that story was even true or not, but you still decided to go on and on about how it was wrong, blah blah blah. it sounds like you got a problem with the big named people in lowriding, maybe because you dont have what it takes to get to the top.
> either way, you never answered my question, do you even have a car, a lowrider, an original, or even anything being built right now???
> *



Yes, I do have a lowrider. You wouldn't consider it one because it is a truck. I am building it in the traditional lowrider style. I am going for quality in every step, no cutting corners. That is why it has not been finished yet. Other than the shape of the sheetmetal, it is a "traditional" lowrider. Candy, flake, body mods, cut off roof, chopped windshield, tube frame with chrome and gold suspension, juice.......

As far as hating, you're absolutely wrong. If you read my posts, you would see that I am giving much praise to JK and his crew and I'll state again that those three ogs are OUTSTANDING!!!!! Same thing with Lifestyle. They have great cars, top notch! I did read an interview that was done with Joe Ray, and he said that to be in that club...You have to put your car and club first. Even before family or regular financial responsibilities (chrome bill before phone bill). You try to twist my words around and make me out to be a bad guy. I just said that your family should be accepting and cared for before you put thousands of dollars into something else. If you can't agree with that, there's nothing else I can say. I'm going to put my family first everytime.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

I DONT SEE WHY EVERYONE IS CRYING AND ASKING SUCH STUPID QUESTIONS.




WHY CANT BOWTIE CONNECTION JUST GET THEIR PROPS THAT THEY DESERVE. ANYONE WHO HAS EVER BEEN THERE, MET THE CREW AND HAD A CHANCE TO HANG OUT WITH THEM WOULDNT BE SITTING HERE CRYING. 



I GUESS SOME PEOPLE CANT TAKE THE FACT THAT OTHERS ARE DOING GOOD.


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 25 2006, 10:12 AM~4701328
> *what have you accomplished????
> *



Husband, father, son, volunteer, college graduate, animal breeder for longevity of a species, proprietor, tutor, amatuer lowrider builder... what else do you want? Does my being on the cover of a magazine make me somebody more important?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 25 2006, 10:22 AM~4701393
> *I DONT SEE WHY EVERYONE IS CRYING AND ASKING SUCH STUPID QUESTIONS.
> WHY CANT BOWTIE CONNECTION JUST GET THEIR PROPS THAT THEY DESERVE. ANYONE WHO HAS EVER BEEN THERE, MET THE CREW AND HAD A CHANCE TO HANG OUT WITH THEM WOULDNT BE SITTING HERE CRYING.
> I GUESS SOME PEOPLE CANT TAKE THE FACT THAT OTHERS ARE DOING GOOD.
> *


shit i give them props,they have the baddest cars out there,but what im saying is lrm and bowtie are one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locomaz_@Jan 25 2006, 12:23 PM~4701402
> *Husband, father, son, volunteer, college graduate, animal breeder for longevity of a species, proprietor, tutor, amatuer lowrider builder... what else do you want? Does my being on the cover of a magazine make me somebody more important?
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


JUST THINK ABOUT IT LIKE THIS. JOHN IS A DAD, HUSBAND, FRIEND, AND THOSE COVERS IS WHAT IS FEEDING HIS FAMILY.


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 25 2006, 10:22 AM~4701393
> *I DONT SEE WHY EVERYONE IS CRYING AND ASKING SUCH STUPID QUESTIONS.
> WHY CANT BOWTIE CONNECTION JUST GET THEIR PROPS THAT THEY DESERVE. ANYONE WHO HAS EVER BEEN THERE, MET THE CREW AND HAD A CHANCE TO HANG OUT WITH THEM WOULDNT BE SITTING HERE CRYING.
> I GUESS SOME PEOPLE CANT TAKE THE FACT THAT OTHERS ARE DOING GOOD.
> *



I am giving them PLENTY of respect. You just seem to think that no matter what car they build (lowrider or not) needs to be on the cover, and I don't agree with that. It's a simple disagreement. No big deal. However, you want to talk about me being stupid and "snotty", and bring in my religion just because you don't agree with my thoughts on a car. Why can't you just say, "I don't agree with you, no big deal." That's what I would do. Who's the better man?


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 25 2006, 10:25 AM~4701421
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> JUST THINK ABOUT IT LIKE THIS. JOHN IS A DAD, HUSBAND, FRIEND, AND THOSE COVERS IS WHAT IS FEEDING HIS FAMILY.
> *



Like I said, I have the utmost respect for John and his abilities. He is one of the best, if not the best. SS Player maybe the top car of all time, in my opinion. I think that because you consider him a friend, you think that I am hating on him. That's not true. I just think a car has to be atleast "low" to be deemed a "lowrider".


By the way, do you think that John's T-Bird was not a true lowrider because it is not a "traditional" car? I think it was an awesome lowrider!!! So, was it a lowrider? Because going by your past posts, I wouldn't think that you would call any front wheel drive car a lowrider. Obviously, John thought it was...


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

aint the next issue out yet?


who gives a fuck whos on the cover?


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 25 2006, 10:16 AM~4701356
> *the only reason they are on there is because bowtie built them,its seems to me that bowtie should just join together with LRM.they even made a new class for certified gangster "excellence award"
> *



they really made that class just for him .... hmmmm thats funny how class was already in effect before he even showed the car for the first time ..


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

Are the DeAlba's euro creations lowriders? Would anyone complain if "The Passion" was on the cover. I'm sure some of you would that are right now saying that John should be on the cover simply because he is a legend. So, is there a double standard? Is John a greater lowrider than the DeAlbas?


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 25 2006, 10:24 AM~4701411
> *shit i give them props,they have the baddest cars out there,but what im saying is lrm and bowtie are one.
> *


 and explain how we are one ..????


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jan 25 2006, 10:37 AM~4701492
> *they really made that class just for him .... hmmmm  thats funny how class was already in effect  before he even showed the car for the first time  ..
> *


Hey, I just want you guys at Bowtie to know that I am in no way trying to "hate" on your work, it is top notch. I hope you understand where I am coming from with my comments.


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locomaz_@Jan 25 2006, 10:38 AM~4701504
> *Are the DeAlba's euro creations lowriders? Would anyone complain if "The Passion" was on the cover. I'm sure some of you would that are right now saying that John should be on the cover simply because he is a legend. So, is there a double standard? Is John a greater lowrider than the DeAlbas?
> *



i dont claim to be better than anyone i am just a regular person whos love for lowriding evolved into a business .. as for what cars reach covers we have no choice in the matter it is not up to us it is up to the magazine


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jan 25 2006, 10:41 AM~4701531
> *i dont claim to be better than  anyone i am just a regular person whos love for lowriding evolved into a business .. as for what cars reach covers  we have no choice in the matter  it is not up to us it is up to the magazine
> *


Oh, I was directing that to some of the other people on here that say that a certain brand of car should only have cover. Or that, no offense, a person deserves cover because of past creations. So, I was asking if they thought that a "euro" should be on the cover because the DeAlbas made it. I think it should. However, these people would complain because it isn't a Chevy.


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locomaz_@Jan 25 2006, 10:40 AM~4701522
> *Hey, I just want you guys at Bowtie to know that I am in no way trying to "hate" on your work, it is top notch. I hope you understand where I am coming from with my comments.
> *


naw man i dont get mad at things like these debates every one has their own opinion and we all have to honor ones opinion .. as for some people on here that say we only get what we got due to us being as one with lrm now that makes me a little mad .. but as seeing who it came from means nothing to me other than some one else crying about lrm and hating on them .. so why pull us into the hate for the books doings .. and what i dont get is all the people that hate lrm and there ways are probably the first to run and go get it from the store


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 25 2006, 10:02 AM~4701249
> *so if the cars hadn't been the product of a well known lowrider, and they were some Barrett Jackson cars, would it still be alright to be on the cover?
> *


actually id does matter who built them, called paying dues. also if the BJ cars won first place at the shows, they should be on the cover.

John you printing the magazine out back now? :0 
as far as LRM and Bowtie Connection being one, thats pretty funny. People just hate because the man (John) has built something(his shop/the name) that allows him to be noticed (as in LRM). The come to him and ask for his help, i've never heard him go to anyone and say "HELP ME" or "Let me be in your magazine". He has been in other print and media, so does that make him part of Truucha or whatever else now? Any SMART business man will take any positive free publicity. guess some dont like others having friends and helping them out.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locomaz_@Jan 25 2006, 10:45 AM~4701553
> *Oh, I was directing that to some of the other people on here that say that a certain brand of car should only have cover. Or that, no offense, a person deserves cover because of past creations. So, I was asking if they thought that a "euro" should be on the cover because the DeAlbas made it. I think it should. However, these people would complain because it isn't a Chevy.
> *


the dealbas, like Bowtie Connection... WON. plain and simple. they won their class. so yes, the EURO OF THE YEAR should be on the cover.


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

Hey Bowtie, shouldn't the SSPlayer LOTY be on your signature?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jan 25 2006, 10:52 AM~4701607
> *the dealbas, like Bowtie Connection... WON. plain and simple. they won their class. so yes, the EURO OF THE YEAR should be on the cover.
> *



Okay, so if a "crappy japanese mini" won truck of the year, and had the same quality as any other champ, should it be on the cover? It seems that most people think that it shouldn't be. For example, Deep Impact has been the only vehicle to win the championship four times, but hasn't been in the magazine since it was gold flaked. How is that right? A four time champ not getting cover and not having a new spread in years, that's not right. Okay, I'll say that the trio deserve cover because they won the og class. But, what about the other top classes? Rollin' Malo was never even featured and was the most radical car ever. If you give to one champion, you should give it to all.


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

Here's an idea: have one issue a year where all of the car/truck of the year winners are on the cover... That would make sense. They could even do the pics at the Super Show. Now that makes sense to me, and it is fair.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

why dont you go work for primedia if you know so much.


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 25 2006, 11:09 AM~4701761
> *why dont you go work for primedia if you know so much.
> *



Who me? What does that mean?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I must admit that this thread would not have gone as long as it has, back and forth, had it not been for the tone you set J! No one will be able to please all of the poeple all of the time, and you of all people should know that. Simply agree to disagree, and leave it at that. Ther personal attacks, and derogatory comments only inflame people. And the point gets lost among the name calling.
Great cars BTW, I seen them in person, and the amount of detail is undescribable. I do agree with them being on the cover, because they won at lowrider shows, and maybe it will do a little for the amount of respect we don't get among other genres


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locomaz_@Jan 25 2006, 10:59 AM~4701687
> *Okay, so if a "crappy japanese mini" won truck of the year, and had the same quality as any other champ, should it be on the cover? It seems that most people think that it shouldn't be. For example, Deep Impact has been the only vehicle to win the championship four times, but hasn't been in the magazine since it was gold flaked. How is that right? A four time champ not getting cover and not having a new spread in years, that's not right. Okay, I'll say that the trio deserve cover because they won the og class. But, what about the other top classes? Rollin' Malo was never even featured and was the most radical car ever. If you give to one champion, you should give it to all.
> *


actually some of the cars dont get reshot and on some certain shots have to be redone, but things happen at times. it takes A LOT of things falling in place to get certain cars shot and on the cover. most people are do not have enough knowledge on the subject to comment as to why certain cars dont make it and others dont. more then most people will ever know.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locomaz_@Jan 25 2006, 01:02 PM~4701716
> *Here's an idea: have one issue a year where all of the car/truck of the year winners are on the cover... That would make sense. They could even do the pics at the Super Show. Now that makes sense to me, and it is fair.
> *


and if for some reason the euro of the year or truck of the year is even slightly further back in the picture than the traditional LOTY or OGOTY there will be people complaining that LRM is showing favortism towards traditionals (or the owners).

I feel that deep impact hasn't been featured in so long is because I think most people don't care about truck of the year or euro of the year. Hell when deep impact and Org Mex showed at Charlotte LRM, I didn't even look at deep impact except for while I was walking by it. I didn't bother looking at any of the lowrider euros that were there either.

I have a question. If you were to build a super clean OG impala and it won OG of the year and LRM asked to feature it and put it on the cover, would you say no thank you because it isn't a "lowrider"? I highly doubt it........


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 25 2006, 12:49 PM~4702544
> *and if for some reason the euro of the year or truck of the year is even slightly further back in the picture than the traditional LOTY or OGOTY there will be people complaining that LRM is showing favortism towards traditionals (or the owners).
> 
> I feel that deep impact hasn't been featured in so long is because I think most people don't care about truck of the year or euro of the year.  Hell when deep impact and Org Mex showed at Charlotte LRM, I didn't even look at deep impact except for while I was walking by it.  I didn't bother looking at any of the lowrider euros that were there either.
> ...


exactly, trends also dictate what is on the cover or in a spread. not a big fan base for euro and trucks. but they do deserve the credit too.


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

-----------I just want to say congrats to the homie Chato from Klique SD-----------
--------------For the feature on his "Out of the Blue" '51 Chevy truck----------------

-------------Also Thanks for sporting one of my"SouthEast" shirts too!!--------------


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

----------Chevy Johns badass '53 rag looks firme in the SD show coverage----------

---------------That's a bomb they need to do a full feature on next-------------------

-----------------One of the best issues of LRM in a long time IMO---------------------


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 25 2006, 12:49 PM~4702544
> *and if for some reason the euro of the year or truck of the year is even slightly further back in the picture than the traditional LOTY or OGOTY there will be people complaining that LRM is showing favortism towards traditionals (or the owners).
> 
> I feel that deep impact hasn't been featured in so long is because I think most people don't care about truck of the year or euro of the year.  Hell when deep impact and Org Mex showed at Charlotte LRM, I didn't even look at deep impact except for while I was walking by it.  I didn't bother looking at any of the lowrider euros that were there either.
> ...


If that is the case, then this sport is on its last leg. There is going to come a time when impalas, g-bodies, etc., are going to be gone. When that happens, what vehicle will you use? If nothing else can be a lowrider, then there will be no more lowriders. And, I'm not talking about this happening tomorrow. Deep Impact has a ton of modifications and it is all professionally done and very clean. For someone to walk right past it and not look at the paint, plating, engraving, interior, body mods, etc.., really scares me into thinking that people put to much emphasis on the kind of car, and not the actual car itself.

If I were the og owner, sure I would accept it. I never said he shouldn't. I just wonder why the magazine would put a non-lowrider on the cover. But I'm over that part anyways.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locomaz_@Jan 25 2006, 01:33 PM~4702821
> *If that is the case, then this sport is on its last leg. There is going to come a time when impalas, g-bodies, etc., are going to be gone. When that happens, what vehicle will you use? If nothing else can be a lowrider, then there will be no more lowriders. And, I'm not talking about this happening tomorrow. Deep Impact has a ton of modifications and it is all professionally done and very clean. For someone to walk right past it and not look at the paint, plating, engraving, interior, body mods, etc.., really scares me into thinking that people put to much emphasis on the kind of car, and not the actual car itself.
> 
> If I were the og owner, sure I would accept it. I never said he shouldn't. I just wonder why the magazine would put a non-lowrider on the cover. But I'm over that part anyways.
> *


did you just realize that there is more emphasis on certain cars more then others? always been the case. i do the same thing. i walk past cars that i do not prefer. i dont like bombs much, i walk past them. just a preference. most people PREFER certain cars more then other. you can perform a lot of modifications on certain cars, but doesnt mean it should or will be more preferable then the cars that already have a developed positive status. you can appreciate the work, but in the end, not the same.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locomaz_@Jan 25 2006, 03:33 PM~4702821
> * For someone to walk right past it and not look at the paint, plating, engraving, interior, body mods, etc.., really scares me into thinking that people put to much emphasis on the kind of car, and not the actual car itself.*


well I look at what I prefer. I don't like import ricers so I don't have the desire to build or look at one. Just like lowrider trucks, even if it is truck of the year, I don't care for them.

I'm really starting to like the OG cars a lot more myself. I will most likely hit up most, if not all, the ******* shows and cruises in my area this year, and there are a lot of them. I'll be going to them long before I go to shows that dropjaw put on or even attend for that matter because that is what I like. There are some nice ass cars in my hometown alone including a fully restored triple black 57 rag fuelie.

Anyone see the 57 rag fuelies on Barret Jackson this past week? I saw two, $105,000 and $140,000 I think. :0


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jan 25 2006, 01:56 PM~4702941
> *did you just realize that there is more emphasis on certain cars more then others? always been the case. i do the same thing. i walk past cars that i do not prefer. i dont like bombs much, i walk past them. just a preference. most people PREFER certain cars more then other. you can perform a lot of modifications on certain cars, but doesnt mean it should or will be more preferable then the cars that already have a developed positive status. you can appreciate the work, but in the end, not the same.
> *


Well, I guess you got me there. I am different however. I appreciate quality work, and things that are not the norm. I like seeing things that you don't really see every day. Not that I don't love traditionals, I do. But, I don't get to see things like Deep Impact, The Passion, Rollin' Malo, or other radicals every day. Those are the ones that excite me more. I like things that push the envelope.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TO ME O.G'S DO DESERVE TO BE ON THE COVER ,THEY ARE LEGIT LOLOS TO ME,ALSO, THE DeALBAS HAVE HAD SUM FINE AS LOLOS AS COVER CARS TOO,WETHER IT BE EURO OR TRADITIONAL...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

AND FOR THE STATEMENT ,PUSH THE ENVELOPE,WHO ELSE WOULD PUT A FORD PROBE, A PORSHE AND EVEN A VOLKSWAGON AS A COVER CAR...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

OR HOW BOUT A NISSAN MAXIMA OR 300 Z,OR EVEN A FREAKIN 5.0....


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Good thing they had noce looking women on those covers :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locomaz_@Jan 25 2006, 10:59 AM~4701687
> *Okay, so if a "crappy japanese mini" won truck of the year, and had the same quality as any other champ, should it be on the cover? It seems that most people think that it shouldn't be. For example, Deep Impact has been the only vehicle to win the championship four times, but hasn't been in the magazine since it was gold flaked. How is that right? A four time champ not getting cover and not having a new spread in years, that's not right. Okay, I'll say that the trio deserve cover because they won the og class. But, what about the other top classes? Rollin' Malo was never even featured and was the most radical car ever. If you give to one champion, you should give it to all.
> *


Rollin Malo was not featured "BY CHOICE".

BTW.... :thumbsup: on the cover...not very interested on OGs neither but them cars were nice. I paid John a visit when he was building them cars, I already knew they were going somewhere with these cars. I give Bowtie credits for building some nice rides, having to compete against them in the show circuit is not only a challenge but also an HONOR.


----------



## exotic_civic_25 (Dec 5, 2005)

trhats my ride the touch of wine here are some pics


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

[attachmentid=438782]og's car's like these one desever to be one the cover they should put more like this on the cover. so stop hatting on the ogs that started the birth of lowriding


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

new issue is already out so we can move on now


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 27 2006, 02:09 AM~4715366
> *new issue is already out so we can move on now
> *


POST PICS


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 27 2006, 05:09 AM~4715366
> *new issue is already out so we can move on now
> *


hope there isn't a BTC or southside car in it or else the favortism crying will continue. :uh:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

guess the tears are going to fall down for another month............
:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 27 2006, 09:51 AM~4715807
> *guess the tears are going to fall down for another month............
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 27 2006, 06:51 AM~4715807
> *guess the tears are going to fall down for another month............
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


IS IT A RAG 2 DOOR BIG BODY??????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Just thought I'd post one of my favorite BTC cars. Makes a great desktop background.


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 26 2006, 07:59 PM~4713161
> *AND FOR THE STATEMENT ,PUSH THE ENVELOPE,WHO ELSE WOULD PUT A FORD PROBE, A PORSHE AND EVEN A VOLKSWAGON AS A COVER CAR...
> *


Uhhmmm, those covers were made when Alberto and Lonnie were still in charge. I wish they would go back to not having to have an Impala or G-body on EVERY cover. That was when lowriding was at its best in my opinion. It wasn't "it has to be a chevy with an original interior, paint, and blah...blah...blah". It use to be nice seeing different cars in every issue. Some radical, some not, some traditional, some not. Yeah, that was nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locomaz_@Jan 27 2006, 01:39 PM~4716937
> *Uhhmmm, those covers were made when Alberto and Lonnie were still in charge. I wish they would go back to not having to have an Impala or G-body on EVERY cover. That was when lowriding was at its best in my opinion. It wasn't "it has to be a chevy with an original interior, paint, and blah...blah...blah". It use to be nice seeing different cars in every issue. Some radical, some not, some traditional, some not. Yeah, that was nice.
> *


I'm betting that is why they tried lowrider euro 6 or 7 years ago. I don't know how long it ran for but I haven't seen it in stores for years. Apparently there wasn't a big enough fan base for it, so it shows most people want to see traditional vehicles.


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 27 2006, 12:39 PM~4717409
> *I'm betting that is why they tried lowrider euro 6 or 7 years ago.  I don't know how long it ran for but I haven't seen it in stores for years.  Apparently there wasn't a big enough fan base for it, so it shows most people want to see traditional vehicles.
> *


Euro is supposed to be coming back out. It was known as edge for awhile.


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

My March issue has page 107(GK Tire & Wheel ad)-116(Pictures of the Elite motorcycle) and then it repeats all those pages over again (Blue truck, Orange Cadillac, Elite motorcycle) Any one else have this in theirs?


----------

